# Aktueller Service bei Canyon



## abbakuss (29. November 2020)

Heute möchte darüber informieren wie Canyon zur Zeit mit Reklamationen umgeht.

Ende August hatte die neue Bremspads installiert. Dabei fiel mir auf, dass die Nabe am Vorderrad rauh läuft. Ich habe sie geöffnet und einen Schaden am rechten Lagerkonus festgestellt. Nicht normal für eine Shimano - Nabe die ein gutes Jahr alt ist. Eigentlich keine große Sache. Ich wollte einen neuen Konus bei Paul Lange bestellen. Das können aber nur Händler. Also habe ich am 26.08. Canyon informiert und gebeten, mir das defekte Teil zu ersetzen. "Schon" nach 3 Wochen kam eine Antwort. Es sei ein Systemlaufrad und müsste zum Hersteller. Außerdem habe man diese Ersatzteile nicht. Also habe ich das Vorderrad Ende September an Canyon geschickt. Nach zwei Wochen kam es zurück, immer noch defekt. Als "Dreingabe" hatte Canyon noch die Nabe beschädigt. Man kann die Bremscheibe nicht mehr mit dem Ring und der Nabe verschrauben weil das Gewinde beschädigt ist.  Am 10.10.habe ich Canyon darüber informiert. Seither gibt es keine Antwort mehr von Canyon. "Garantierte" Rückrufe gibt es nicht, Emails bleiben ohne Antwort. Selbst auf mein Schreiben an die Geschätsleitung vom 16.10. blieb bis heute ohne Reaktion. Wegen des defekten Vorderrades kann ich seit Ende September nicht mehr benutzen.
Ob und wenn ja, wann, Canyon die Sache angeht, ist offen. Nur eines ist für mich sicher: Nie mehr Canyon.


----------



## Cubie (29. November 2020)

abbakuss schrieb:


> Heute möchte darüber informieren wie Canyon zur Zeit mit Reklamationen umgeht.
> 
> Ende August hatte die neue Bremspads installiert. Dabei fiel mir auf, dass die Nabe am Vorderrad rauh läuft. Ich habe sie geöffnet und einen Schaden am rechten Lagerkonus festgestellt. Nicht normal für eine Shimano - Nabe die ein gutes Jahr alt ist. Eigentlich keine große Sache. Ich wollte einen neuen Konus bei Paul Lange bestellen. Das können aber nur Händler. Also habe ich am 26.08. Canyon informiert und gebeten, mir das defekte Teil zu ersetzen. "Schon" nach 3 Wochen kam eine Antwort. Es sei ein Systemlaufrad und müsste zum Hersteller. Außerdem habe man diese Ersatzteile nicht. Also habe ich das Vorderrad Ende September an Canyon geschickt. Nach zwei Wochen kam es zurück, immer noch defekt. Als "Dreingabe" hatte Canyon noch die Nabe beschädigt. Man kann die Bremscheibe nicht mehr mit dem Ring und der Nabe verschrauben weil das Gewinde beschädigt ist.  Am 10.10.habe ich Canyon darüber informiert. Seither gibt es keine Antwort mehr von Canyon. "Garantierte" Rückrufe gibt es nicht, Emails bleiben ohne Antwort. Selbst auf mein Schreiben an die Geschätsleitung vom 16.10. blieb bis heute ohne Reaktion. Wegen des defekten Vorderrades kann ich seit Ende September nicht mehr benutzen.
> Ob und wenn ja, wann, Canyon die Sache angeht, ist offen. Nur eines ist für mich sicher: Nie mehr Canyon.



Deine Einleitung ist echt genial...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martinwurst (29. November 2020)

Die hätten dir sicherlich einfach ein Ersatzteil bestellen können, wollten aber das ganze Laufrad einschicken, damit für sie der Laufradhersteller alles übernimmt.


----------



## BontragerTom (1. Dezember 2020)

man hätte den Konus auch über einen anderen Händler bestellen können, oder über die e-Nummer bei darauf spezialisierten Seiten/Händlern wie z.B. https://www.kurbelix.de/

Generell ist es natürlich ärgerlich das man nicht so einfach zu seinem Recht kommt, aber das Canyon träge und aktuell wahrscheinlich noch träger als üblich reagiert ist ja nun nichts neues.


----------



## Cycliste17 (1. Dezember 2020)

Eigentlich hätten sie es an Paul Lange weiterreichen müssen. Als Kunde ist der Händler der erste Ansprechpartner. Wäre eigentlich auch ein Feedback für den Händler, wie haltbar die Teile seines Zulieferers (Shimano) sind. Da der Kunde aber nach dem Kauf uninteressant ist, haben sie das Problem so gelöst. Das kaputte Gewinde ist natürlich der Hammer! Hätte ich unwissend ein Canyon gekauft, würde ich mich bei einem schlechten Kundenservice irgendwann nicht mehr dort melden und möglichst viel selber schrauben. Beim Rahmenbruch vielleicht noch mal etwas versuchen. Wenn nichts geht, dann einen anderen Rahmen kaufen und nie wieder dort etwas bestellen. Lehrgeld zahlt man überall mal.


----------



## abbakuss (6. Dezember 2020)

[email protected]_22 schrieb:


> man hätte den Konus auch über einen anderen Händler bestellen können, oder über die e-Nummer bei darauf spezialisierten Seiten/Händlern wie z.B. https://www.kurbelix.de/
> 
> Generell ist es natürlich ärgerlich das man nicht so einfach zu seinem Recht kommt, aber das Canyon träge und aktuell wahrscheinlich noch träger als üblich reagiert ist ja nun nichts neues.


Hallo Bontrager,
ich hatte im Internet natürlich alles abgesucht, aber den defekten Lagerkonus nirgends gefunden, auch nicht bei Kurbelix. Schwer zu verstehen, warum Canyon mir das Teil nicht schicken wollte (z. B. über Paul Lange). Seit knapp 2 Monaten gibt es von Canyon überhaupt keine Antwort mehr, weder auf meine Emails, noch auf Telefonanrufe oder über das Kontaktformular der Webseite, einfach inakzeptabel


----------



## Mountain77 (6. Dezember 2020)

Hier gibt es doch ewig lange Threads zu den Service Versäumnissen und Qualität von Canyon und anderen Versendern. Bei dem Preisvorteil der Online- Ware wird halt zu oft an der Servicequalität, worunter Reklamationen fallen, gespart. 
Bedeutet im Notdall also selbst Hand anlegen und ggf. Teile nachkaufen. 
Ich bin da eher praktisch veranlagt...
Ein Vorderrad kostet nicht die Welt, bestellen, einbauen. 
Das defekte Laufrad, einpacken, Versand bei Canyon ankündigen und abschicken. 
Das Rad kann genutzt werden und die Reklamtion, so ärgerlich wie es ist, kann durch das Canyon System durchlaufen.


----------



## BontragerTom (6. Dezember 2020)

abbakuss schrieb:


> Hallo Bontrager,
> ich hatte im Internet natürlich alles abgesucht, aber den defekten Lagerkonus nirgends gefunden, auch nicht bei Kurbelix. Schwer zu verstehen, warum Canyon mir das Teil nicht schicken wollte (z. B. über Paul Lange). Seit knapp 2 Monaten gibt es von Canyon überhaupt keine Antwort mehr, weder auf meine Emails, noch auf Telefonanrufe oder über das Kontaktformular der Webseite, einfach inakzeptabel
> 
> 
> ...




Von welcher Nabe ist der denn? Wenn du die ersatzteilnummer kennst, kannst du solche Kleinteile wirklich bei jedem Shimano Ersatzteil Center (z.B. Rose) bestellen.


----------



## filiale (6. Dezember 2020)

Canyon hat schon Recht. Das Laufrad ist als ein komplettes Teil zu sehen (wie ein Schaltwerk oder eine Bremse) und Canyon hat keine Ersatzteile dafür auf Lager. Canyon schickt sowas zum Hersteller, also Shimano. Wenn Du z.B. ein defektes Schaltwerk hast, leitet Canyon dies zu Shimano und Paul Lange entscheidet dann ob es repariert wird oder ein Neuteil als Ersatz gibt. Das ist auch bei anderen Herstellern eine normale Vorgehensweise. Canyon ist also nur der Durchlauferhitzer. Canyon kann und muß nicht von den Zubehörlieferanten (wie z.B. Shimano, SRAM usw.) tonnenweise Ersatzteile lagern.

Bei DTSwiss läuft das übrigens gleich ab. Du zu Canyon - Canyon zu DTSwiss - DTSwiss repariert und schickt wieder zu Canyon - Canyon leitet es wieder zu Dir.

Somit mußt Du mit dem langsamen Service / Ärger leben oder kaufst eine neue Shimano Nabe und schraubst um.


----------



## Cycliste17 (7. Dezember 2020)

Wenn denen der Kunde etwas wert ist, hätten sie es auch weitergeleitet. Andere Versender oder Händler machen das, auch wenn sie kein Geld daran verdienen.


----------



## Deleted 512898 (7. Dezember 2020)

Ansonsten einfach vom Kaufvertrag zurücktreten. Wenn die es nicht gebacken bekommen innerhalb einer zumutbaren Frist das Rad zu reparieren hast du das Recht dazu, denn es handelt sich nicht um eine Saturn 5 Rakete sondern um ein Fahrrad. Unabhängig davon dass du das Rad benutzt hast oder nicht. 
Bei mir haben sie fast 7 Wochen gebraucht den Rahmen auf Garantie zu tauschen. Ein netter Brief per Einschreiben mit einer angemessenen Fristsetzung und dem Hinweis dass man gegebenenfalls vom Kaufvertrag zurücktritt und Bumms war mein Rad fertig.
Hat mir aber alles nichts gebracht, da ich durch eigenverschulden 6 Wochen später den Rahmen gekillt habe. Jetzt verweigern sie mir das Crash Replacement mit der Begründung da ich versichert bin hätte ich keinen Anspruch darauf. Nebenbei ist mir auch aufgefallen dass das Hinterrad nach einem Lagertausch seitens Canyon erheblich Spiel hat, und in der Vorderradnabe ist die Hohlachse nicht mehr fest. Ist sehr lustig da dann die Steckachse einzuführen. 
Hab aber jetzt einen Anwalt eingeschaltet da das Rad schon wieder seit dem 31.10 da steht und ich keinen Bock mehr habe auf unnötige und ewig dauernde Diskussionen mit dem unfähigen Kundendienst.
Und wenn ich das wieder habe wird es auch umgehend verkauft. Hab auf die Scheisse mit Canyon einfach keinen Bock mehr. Auch wenn die Bikes für sich genommen sehr geil sind muss die dahinterstehende Firma/Marke auch liefern. Wenigstens ein wenig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cycliste17 (7. Dezember 2020)

Die wollen sich also ums Crash-Replacement drücken weil es eine andere Versicherung übernimmt? Das ist Vertragsbruch. Bin mir nicht ganz sicher aber vielleicht auch noch Versicherungsbetrug. Denn sie sind in der Pflicht und versuchen das auf andere zu übertragen. Müsste man sich vom Anwalt erklären lassen. Mich wundert dort nichts mehr. Es scheint aber immer noch genug Leute zu geben die hereinfallen.


----------



## Deleted 512898 (7. Dezember 2020)

Cycliste17 schrieb:


> Die wollen sich also ums Crash-Replacement drücken weil es eine andere Versicherung übernimmt? Das ist Vertragsbruch. Bin mir nicht ganz sicher aber vielleicht auch noch Versicherungsbetrug. Denn sie sind in der Pflicht und versuchen das auf andere zu übertragen. Müsste man sich vom Anwalt erklären lassen. Mich wundert dort nichts mehr. Es scheint aber immer noch genug Leute zu geben die hereinfallen.


Genau so machen die das. Leider. Aber mein Anwalt gibt mir defnitiv Recht. 
Es sieht für mich so aus als wolle man sich an der Versicherung bereichern.


----------



## Deleted 512898 (7. Dezember 2020)

Das Antwortschreiben von Canyon an meinen RA...

Wir haben den Sachverhalt nochmals geprüft und hierbei alle relevanten Fakten berücksichtigt.

Bei unserem Crash Replacement Service handelt es sich um eine freiwillige Leistung unsererseits, die wir unseren Kunden anbieten, um einen beschädigten Canyon Rahmen zu vergünstigten Bedingungen zu ersetzen.

Unser Crash Replacement Angebot kann nur vom Erstbesitzer des betroffenen Bikes in Anspruch genommen werden. Dies bedeutet, dass keine dritte Partei, wie z.B. in diesem Fall eine Versicherung, involviert sein darf.

Ihrer Ansicht, dass es sich um eine rein private Angelegenheit handelt, ob der Kunde die Versicherung in Regress nimmt, müssen wir widersprechen. Die Ablehnung des Crash Replacement seitens unserer Werkstatt im vorliegenden Fall war mithin korrekt, es besteht hier kein Anspruch diesen Service zu nutzen.

Daher hat der von unserer Service Werkstatt erstellte KVA weiterhin bestand. Eine Reparatur zu Crash Replacement Bedingungen lehnen wir ab.

Bei weiteren Fragen und Anliegen, stehen wir Ihnen gerne wieder zur Verfügung. 


Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Martinwurst (7. Dezember 2020)

Roadwarrior84 schrieb:


> freiwillige Leistung unsererseits



Totaler Quatsch. Die haben sich mit Vertragsabschluss dazu verpflichtet.



Roadwarrior84 schrieb:


> Unser Crash Replacement Angebot kann nur vom Erstbesitzer des betroffenen Bikes in Anspruch genommen werden. Dies bedeutet, dass keine dritte Partei, wie z.B. in diesem Fall eine Versicherung, involviert sein darf.



Macht logisch überhaupt keinen Sinn.

Wenn du ne Rechtsschutz und Bock drauf hast, verklag den Laden. Sonst treiben sie weiter solch Unwesen.


----------



## filiale (7. Dezember 2020)

Frechheit. Die dritte Person bezieht sich auf den Besitzer. Die Versicherung ist aber kein Besitzer des Rades weil Du das Rad nicht an sie verkauft hast. Das ist so dreist wie die sich da rauswinden wollen.


----------



## Hammer-Ali (7. Dezember 2020)

Ich denk auch daß das eine abenteuerlich-dreiste Auslegung eines Drittbesitzers ist, mit der Canyon kaum vor dem Kadi durchkommen dürfte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 512898 (7. Dezember 2020)

Das haben die ja schon meinem Anwalt zurückgeschrieben. Werde die Tage mal besprechen wie es weitergehen kann da auch er der Meinung ist dass das vor Gericht kaum bis gar nicht tragbar ist.
Ich scheue mich auch nicht den Weg bis zum Gericht zu gehen auch wenn ich eine "normale" Lösung jederzeit bevorzuge.
Canyon ist für mich auf jeden Fall gestorben! Soviel steht fest.


----------



## Deleted 512898 (7. Dezember 2020)

Das Problem wird sein nachzuweisen dass das Crash Replacement schon existiert hat als ich das Bike gekauft habe und es Bestandteil des Kaufvertrages war  und ist. Ich habe den Kauf allerdings Online abgeschlossen und außer der Rechnung nichts schriftliches. Und nur etwas schriftliches zählt vor Gericht. Zudem ich als Kläger in der Beweispflicht stehen würde falls es zur Verhandlung käme.
Was auf der Homepage steht ist nicht Rechtsbindend zudem das Crash Replacement tatsächlich eine freiwillige Leistung seitens Canyon ist. 
Recht haben und Recht bekommen sind wie immer zwei verschiedene Sachen.


----------



## S-H-A (7. Dezember 2020)

Ein Drecksladen...


----------



## Hammer-Ali (7. Dezember 2020)

Roadwarrior84 schrieb:


> Das Problem wird sein nachzuweisen dass das Crash Replacement schon existiert hat als ich das Bike gekauft habe und es Bestandteil des Kaufvertrages war  und ist. Ich habe den Kauf allerdings Online abgeschlossen und außer der Rechnung nichts schriftliches. Und nur etwas schriftliches zählt vor Gericht. Zudem ich als Kläger in der Beweispflicht stehen würde falls es zur Verhandlung käme.
> Was auf der Homepage steht ist nicht Rechtsbindend zudem das Crash Replacement tatsächlich eine freiwillige Leistung seitens Canyon ist.
> Recht haben und Recht bekommen sind wie immer zwei verschiedene Sachen.


Man kann sich ja auch im Netz anschauen wie deren Website zum Zeitpunkt des Kaufvertrages aussah. Auf der jetzigen Website ist es jedenfalls klar als Teil des Kaufvertrages ausgestaltet. Also nix freiwillig!


----------



## Deleted 512898 (7. Dezember 2020)

Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> Man kann sich ja auch im Netz anschauen wie deren Website zum Zeitpunkt des Kaufvertrages aussah. Auf der jetzigen Website ist es jedenfalls klar als Teil des Kaufvertrages ausgestaltet. Also nix freiwillig!


Wie kann ich das sehen? Erleuchte mich.


----------



## Martinwurst (7. Dezember 2020)

Roadwarrior84 schrieb:


> Wie kann ich das sehen? Erleuchte mich.








						Wayback Machine
					






					web.archive.org


----------



## filiale (7. Dezember 2020)

Steht das eigentlich in den AGB die man bei einem Kauf ebenfalls zugeschickt bekommt ?


----------



## Deleted 512898 (7. Dezember 2020)

filiale schrieb:


> Steht das eigentlich in den AGB die man bei einem Kauf ebenfalls zugeschickt bekommt ?


Nein, in den AGB steht nichts vom Crash Replacement.
Allerdings auch nicht dass man als versicherte Person kein Endkunde mehr ist.

@Martinwurst Hab mal geschaut, gibt nix zum Crash Replacement von vor dem 05.04.2019 was mein Stichtag wäre. Wenn ich den Link zum CR drücke kommt Error 404... Trotzdem danke.


----------



## filiale (7. Dezember 2020)

Du kannst auch im Jahr 2018 suchen oder 2017. Ist halt leider sehr lahm, diese Webseite.
Und die Tatsache dass es überhaupt einen link zu Crash Replacement gibt, sagt ja schon aus, dass es ihn gegeben haben muß. Sonst wäre dort kein link.

Als langjähriger Kunde kann ich aber sagen, dass es crash replacement schon seit einigen Jahren gibt.


----------



## filiale (7. Dezember 2020)

Offizielles Statement von Canyon:






						Rahmenbruch Nerve XC: Canyon unflexibel bei Crash Replacement
					

Hallo,  vor ein paar Wochen ist mir mein Nerve XC von 2009 bei einem LEICHTEN Sturz gebrochen. Bei einer Geschwindigkeit von 10 bis 12 Km/h kam ich etwas vom Weg ab und fuhr in einen Schneehaufen. Dabei knickten sowohl Unter- als auch Oberrohr ein, wodurch ein Lenkwinkel von ca. 75Â° entstand...




					www.mtb-news.de
				









						Warum ich mein letztes Rad bei Canyon gekauft habe...
					

Kenne bisher nur 2 Fälle beim Strive und 2 weitere Sturzschäden, diesen Inkl. Bei vielen tausenden Strives können es nicht viele sein. Weit unter 1%. Darum gehts mir auch nicht.  Es geht darum, dass man wegen eines 200€ Bauteils, was man mit 2 Schrauben ab- und anschrauben kann, einen 1700€...




					www.mtb-news.de
				









						Canyon Spectral AL 2015 / 2016 / 2017
					

Komme mit 81,5er SL und dem M-Rahmen gut zurecht. Hab auch immer 510er an. Nur den Vorbau habe ich gegen einen 40er getauscht. Was ist denn deine Schrittlänge Denny? Wenn du unsicher bist, Probefahrt! Nix macht weniger Spaß als ein zu großes Rad...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abbakuss (7. Dezember 2020)

Jetzt bin ich doch überrascht, welche Lawine ich da ausgelöst habe.
AGB hin und Crash Replacement her. Ich verstehe, dass Canyon nicht alle Ersatzteile lagern kann und deshalb zu reparierende Teile zum Hersteller geschickt werden müssen. Wie beschrieben, habe ich das ja auch getan und das Laufrad mit der defekten Nabe an Canyon geschickt. Das ärgerliche ist ja, dass man das Laufrad unrepariert mit einer neuen Beschädigung zurück geschickt hatte; eine Erklärung gab es nicht. 
Und damit ich das Bike nutzen konnte, hatte ich mir bei dem Bikeshop meines Vertrauens ein Vorderrad ausgeliehen, kostenlos. Ja, das gibt's auch.
Aber, oh Wunder, heute habe ich einen Rücksendeschein erhalten, nach 2 Monaten (!) Funkstille. Ich schicke also das Vorderrad zum zweiten mal an Canyon in der Hoffnung, dass es irgendwann repariert zurück kommt, vielleicht ja noch vor Weihnachten.
Allen eine gute Zeit.


----------



## filiale (7. Dezember 2020)

abbakuss schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich doch überrascht, welche Lawine ich da ausgelöst habe.
> AGB hin und Crash Replacement her. Ich verstehe, dass Canyon nicht alle Ersatzteile lagern kann und deshalb zu reparierende Teile zum Hersteller geschickt werden müssen. Wie beschrieben, habe ich das ja auch getan und das Laufrad mit der defekten Nabe an Canyon geschickt. Das ärgerliche ist ja, dass man das Laufrad unrepariert mit einer neuen Beschädigung zurück geschickt hatte; eine Erklärung gab es nicht.
> Und damit ich das Bike nutzen konnte, hatte ich mir bei dem Bikeshop meines Vertrauens ein Vorderrad ausgeliehen, kostenlos. Ja, das gibt's auch.
> Aber, oh Wunder, heute habe ich einen Rücksendeschein erhalten, nach 2 Monaten (!) Funkstille. Ich schicke also das Vorderrad zum zweiten mal an Canyon in der Hoffnung, dass es irgendwann repariert zurück kommt, vielleicht ja noch vor Weihnachten.
> Allen eine gute Zeit.



Hast Du einen Zettel mit Beschreibung des Fehlers in das Paket gelegt ? Das mache ich immer bei solchen Sachen. Auf die IT und Absprachen ist nicht immer Verlass.

Eine Lawine hast Du nicht ausgelöst, weil daß was Du gerade erfährst in gefühlt 100 anderen Threads immer wieder passiert. Ist also nix Neues.


----------



## Hammer-Ali (7. Dezember 2020)

Der Link zum Crash Replacement führt ins Leere, stimmt, aber daß es im März 2019 einen Link hierzu gibt indiziert daß es damals schon das Crash Replacement gab. Ich glaube auch nicht daß Canyon das in Abrede stellen wird. Wenn man dazu die aktuelle Ausgestaltung des Crash Replacements hinzunimmt, indiziert das meines Erachtens schon daß die damalige Ausgestaltung identisch war.

Ich glaube jedenfalls nicht daß es daran scheitern wird.


----------



## Martinwurst (7. Dezember 2020)

Aber alleine das Crash Replacement anzubieten und damit groß Werbung zu machen, es aber nirgends in den AGB oder im Kaufvertrag zu verankern, sagt doch schon irgendwie alles über das fragwürdige Geschäftsgebaren von Canyon aus.

Und dann stellen sie sich als großer Gönner hin, dass sie doch freiwillig sowas zur Verfügung stellen.


----------



## Hammer-Ali (7. Dezember 2020)

Wenn Canyon vor Gericht bestreitet daß sie das Crash Replacement schon 2019 in unabgeänderter Ausgestaltung mit ihren Erstkäufern vereinbart hat, und dies die Runde machen würde, könnte sich Canyon tatsächlich auf einen richtigen Shitstorm einrichten. Ich kann mir deshalb beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen daß Canyon Interesse hat daß die Sache vor Gericht landet und es dann auch noch ein Urteil gibt, welches dann in anonymisierte Form sicherlich die Runde machen wird.


----------



## CedricLeuschner (8. Dezember 2020)

abbakuss schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich doch überrascht, welche Lawine ich da ausgelöst habe.
> AGB hin und Crash Replacement her. Ich verstehe, dass Canyon nicht alle Ersatzteile lagern kann und deshalb zu reparierende Teile zum Hersteller geschickt werden müssen. Wie beschrieben, habe ich das ja auch getan und das Laufrad mit der defekten Nabe an Canyon geschickt. Das ärgerliche ist ja, dass man das Laufrad unrepariert mit einer neuen Beschädigung zurück geschickt hatte; eine Erklärung gab es nicht.
> Und damit ich das Bike nutzen konnte, hatte ich mir bei dem Bikeshop meines Vertrauens ein Vorderrad ausgeliehen, kostenlos. Ja, das gibt's auch.
> Aber, oh Wunder, heute habe ich einen Rücksendeschein erhalten, nach 2 Monaten (!) Funkstille. Ich schicke also das Vorderrad zum zweiten mal an Canyon in der Hoffnung, dass es irgendwann repariert zurück kommt, vielleicht ja noch vor Weihnachten.
> Allen eine gute Zeit.


das ist an sich ganz normal, dass kaputte Bike Teile, die etwas komplizierter sind zum Hersteller geschickt werden, da das 1. zu viel Zeitaufwand für Canyon wäre, das zu reparieren und 2. weis ich auch nicht, ob dann die Garantie für die verschiedenen Teile noch gegeben ist.
Übrigens:
Dein Lokaler Bikeshop wird das mit großer Sicherheit auch so machen, z.B. bei einer  neuen Felge die eingespeicht werden muss schicken die meisten Händler das Laufrad an den hersteller.
Das dein Laufrad unrepariert zurück geschickt wurde geht natürlich garnicht aber da blick ich dann eh nichtmehr so ganz durch was da bei dir passiert ist


----------



## el martn (12. Dezember 2020)

*Ihr macht Ernst ein Fass auf wegen einer *
*HB-MT400-B?????*​*Das die überhaupt ein Jahr gehalten hat...*


----------



## Cubie (12. Dezember 2020)

el martn schrieb:


> *Ihr macht Ernst ein Fass auf wegen einer *
> *HB-MT400-B?????*​*Das die überhaupt ein Jahr gehalten hat...*


bei Canyon lohnt das immer...


----------



## PORTEX77 (12. Dezember 2020)

el martn schrieb:


> *Ihr macht Ernst ein Fass auf wegen einer *
> *HB-MT400-B?????*​*Das die überhaupt ein Jahr gehalten hat...*


Wer wegen einem Lagerkonus das Laufrad zu Canyon schicken muss, hat die Kontrolle über sein Leben verloren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el martn (12. Dezember 2020)

Übrigens handelt es sich um Kugellager.  Diese sind nach 90 Tagen raus aus der gesetzlichen Gewährleistung...


----------



## PORTEX77 (12. Dezember 2020)

el martn schrieb:


> Übrigens handelt es sich um Kugellager.  Diese sind nach 90 Tagen raus aus der gesetzlichen Gewährleistung...


Er schrub Lagerkonus.
Egal.
Wer nicht selbst schrauben kann oder mag, darf halt kein Canyon kaufen.
Is schon seit 15(?) Jahren so 🤷


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (19. Dezember 2020)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Er schrub Lagerkonus.
> Egal.
> Wer nicht selbst schrauben kann oder mag, darf halt kein Canyon kaufen.
> Is schon seit 15(?) Jahren so 🤷


Du kannst Sitzstreben selbst reparieren? Respekt!


----------



## PORTEX77 (19. Dezember 2020)

Tiefdruck1 schrieb:


> Du kannst Sitzstreben selbst reparieren? Respekt!


Kettenstreben, es sind Kettenstreben 🙂
Außerdem gings hier um n Lager in der Vorderradnabe, darauf bezog sich meine Aussage.
Und das weißt du auch, es sei denn du hast eibfach nur dazwischen gepostet, ohne zu lesen, worum es geht


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (19. Dezember 2020)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Kettenstreben, es sind Kettenstreben 🙂
> Außerdem gings hier um n Lager in der Vorderradnabe, darauf bezog sich meine Aussage.
> Und das weißt du auch, es sei denn du hast eibfach nur dazwischen gepostet, ohne zu lesen, worum es geht


Canyon hat vor einigen Jahren bei den Nerves schon ein Sitzstrebenproblem gehabt. Da findest du sogar etliche denen in 1 Saison 2x die gleiche strebe gerissen ist...






						Nerve AM 2010: Haarriss in der Sitztstrebe
					

Bike ist wieder zurück mit neuer Sitzstrebe  Dauer per Post in Summe 2,5 Wochen, Kommunikation und Service seitens Canyon fairerweise top!  Allerdings keine Antwort auf schriftlich formulierte Fragen bezüglich Ursachen, warum gleiche Sitzstrebe wieder verbaut werden etc.  Befürchte dass...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## Deleted 54516 (26. Dezember 2020)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Er schrub Lagerkonus.
> Egal.
> Wer nicht selbst schrauben kann oder mag, darf halt kein Canyon kaufen.
> Is schon seit 15(?) Jahren so 🤷


Es geht net darum ob man selber schrauben kann/darf, sondern wie Canyon mit seinen Kunden im Servicefall umgeht......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Birdy2017 (8. Februar 2021)

Roadwarrior84 schrieb:


> Das Problem wird sein nachzuweisen dass das Crash Replacement schon existiert hat als ich das Bike gekauft habe und es Bestandteil des Kaufvertrages war  und ist. Ich habe den Kauf allerdings Online abgeschlossen und außer der Rechnung nichts schriftliches. Und nur etwas schriftliches zählt vor Gericht. Zudem ich als Kläger in der Beweispflicht stehen würde falls es zur Verhandlung käme.
> Was auf der Homepage steht ist nicht Rechtsbindend zudem das Crash Replacement tatsächlich eine freiwillige Leistung seitens Canyon ist.
> Recht haben und Recht bekommen sind wie immer zwei verschiedene Sachen.


Hast du Neuigkeiten? Die Sache interessiert mich irgendwie brennend.


----------



## s3pp3l (8. Februar 2021)

Birdy2017 schrieb:


> Hast du Neuigkeiten? Die Sache interessiert mich irgendwie brennend.


Bitte warten Sie. Please hold the line. Bitte warten Sie. Please hold the line. Bitte warten Sie. Please hold the line. Bitte warten Sie. Please hold the line. Bitte warten Sie. Please hold the line. Bitte warten Sie. Please hold the line. Bitte warten Sie. Please hold the line. Bitte warten Sie. Please hold the line. Bitte warten Sie. Please hold the line. Bitte warten Sie. Please hold the line. Bitte warten Sie. Please hold the line. Bitte warten Sie. Please hold the line.


----------



## abbakuss (8. Februar 2021)

Birdy2017 schrieb:


> Hast du Neuigkeiten? Die Sache interessiert mich irgendwie brennend.


----------



## abbakuss (8. Februar 2021)

Hallo Birdy,
ja, man glaubt es kaum, letzten Freitag kam nach sage und schreibe 4 (!) Monaten ein neues Laufrad.
Eine Erklärung oder gar ein Entschuldigung von Canyon warum die Sache derart schief gelaufen ist? 
Nein! Hat Canyon offenbar nicht nötig. Meine Entscheidung stand aber schon im letzten Jahr fest: Nie mehr Canyon!
Schöne Grüße


----------



## s3pp3l (8. Februar 2021)

abbakuss schrieb:


> Meine Entscheidung stand aber schon im letzten Jahr fest: Nie mehr Canyon!
> Schöne Grüße


Jetzt müsste man halt wissen, wie lange andere brauchen, um so ein Problem zu lösen.


----------



## Deleted 512898 (8. Februar 2021)

Birdy2017 schrieb:


> Hast du Neuigkeiten? Die Sache interessiert mich irgendwie brennend.


Canyon ist stur geblieben. Hab die Sache dann abgeblasen und akzeptiert. Da ich ja versichert bin war es finanziell egal, bleibt nur der fade Beigeschmack dass ich klein beigegeben habe. Ich wollte irgendwann einfach nur das Rad wiederhaben damit ich es schnell verkaufen kann da ich keine Lust mehr habe mich mit den Affen bei Canyon herumschlagen. Hätte ich es bis vor Gericht gehen lassen wären noch Monate vergangen.

Fazit: Einfach kein Canyon kaufen, dann bleibt einem so einiges erspart.


----------



## Birdy2017 (8. Februar 2021)

@abbakuss und @Roadwarrior84 vielen Dank für eure Updates. Leider glaubt man das mit dem Service immer erst, wenn's einen selbst erwischt hat. Auf der anderen Seite gibt's auch immer mal wieder Leute, die Glück haben.


----------



## Deleted 512898 (8. Februar 2021)

Birdy2017 schrieb:


> @abbakuss und @Roadwarrior84 vielen Dank für eure Updates. Leider glaubt man das mit dem Service immer erst, wenn's einen selbst erwischt hat. Auf der anderen Seite gibt's auch immer mal wieder Leute, die Glück haben.


Ich muss auch gestehen dass vorher mein Rahmen aufgrund eines kleinen Risses ohne Murren auf Garantie getauscht wurde. Allerdings hat man sich dafür 2 Monate Zeit gelassen. Hatte dann bei bestem Bikewetter im August und September kein Rad Zuhause. Wurde aber auch erst nach einer Mahnung meinerseits mit Hinweis auf den Rücktritt vom Kaufvertrag bearbeitet.


----------



## Hammer-Ali (8. Februar 2021)

Roadwarrior84 schrieb:


> Ich muss auch gestehen dass vorher mein Rahmen aufgrund eines kleinen Risses ohne Murren auf Garantie getauscht wurde. Allerdings hat man sich dafür 2 Monate Zeit gelassen. Hatte dann bei bestem Bikewetter im August und September kein Rad Zuhause. Wurde aber auch erst nach einer Mahnung meinerseits mit Hinweis auf den Rücktritt vom Kaufvertrag bearbeitet.


Nur zwei Monate? Das ist bei Känjon nahezu rekordverdächtig.. 

Ich kenne mehrere Fälle, da hat es über ein halbes Jahr gedauert bis was passiert ist. Und was ist dann nach nem halben Jahr passiert? Känjon teilte mit daß sie keine Rahmen mehr zur Verfügung stehen haben und versuchte den Kunden mit einem Almosen abzuspeisen.


----------



## GTTF3 (17. März 2021)

Also ich habe bisher nur Bestellt und in der Zeit zwei Fragen an den Service gestellt. 

Nach ca. 2 Tagen kam bis Dato eine mehr oder weniger befriedigende Antwort. 

Da es sich bei dem bestellten Bike um ein Ebike handelt, ist das mit dem Service natürlich so eine Sache. Reicht es Shimano das irgendwo ein erster Service gemacht wurde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisBB25 (2. Mai 2021)

Eine 0 Sterne Bewertung für Canyon wäre angebracht...

Ich hatte im April 2020 ein Canyon Strive 7.0 CF gekauft.

Die *Firma Canyon und insbesondere der Kundenservice ist eine Vollkatastrophe*, da entschuldigt die derzeitige Pandemie auch nichts. Die MTBs sind mit Sicherheit keine schlechten Fahrräder, wenn allerdings ein Mangel innerhalb der Garantie... (1 Monat nach dem Kauf bei meinem MTB!) auftritt, dann ist man auf sich alleine gestellt.

Die Fa. Canyon war nicht einmal im Stande eine neue MTB Kette zu schicken. Damit ging das Dilemma erst los...Nach einem Jahr Bemühungen, zig Werkstattaufenthalten und Einsendungen zu Canyon, zwischenzeitlich auch meinen Anwalt eingeschalten, habe ich endlich meinen Kaufpreis erstattet bekommen.

Das MTB hatte Probleme mit der Schaltung, die man mehrfach erfolglos versuchte, durch eine Grundeinstellung zu beheben. Auf die selbst ausgelegten Werkstattkosten warte ich immer noch...



*Wer beabsichtigt sich ein Canyon Bike zu kaufen, dem rate ich dringend ab! *Noch nie habe ich in meinem Leben einen solch schlechten und miserablen Service erlebt. Antworten auf Emails können locker mehrere Wochen dauern...

Man könnte meinen Canyon hat es nicht nötig.


----------



## Cycliste17 (3. Mai 2021)

ChrisBB25 schrieb:


> *insbesondere der Kundenservice ist eine Vollkatastrophe*,


Das ist doch seit Jahren bekannt. Bevor ich etwas kaufe, lese ich Erfahrungsberichte, Rezensionen usw. Bei den Verkaufszahlen und Umsätzen laufen sie Dir natürlich nicht hinterher. Geld hast Du ja überwiesen.


----------



## Heckman (3. Mai 2021)

Aktuell bin ich auch am warten und gespannt wie sich  der Service verhält.
Hab ein mtb aus dem Outlet erworben die natürlich alle geprüft sind und keine Probleme haben .

die Freude war groß als das bike ankam. Nach dem zusammenbauen und der ersten Drehung an der Kurbel stellte ich mir die Frage ob das wirklich ein Rad ist oder vom Geräusch her doch eher eine Kaffeemühle? Ursache defektes DUB tretlager. Verrostet. Sowas kann man ja überhören Gut Support angeschrieben, Antwort ging relativ fix mit Angebot Kostenübernahme Werkstatt. Das lehnte ich aber ab da die Aktion ewig dauern würde wegen alles überlaufen und ich selber Schrauben kann . Auch kein Problem daher bekomme ich ein neues Lager zugesendet. Auftrag wurde fix geschrieben. Angegebene Lieferzeit Ende August. Bitte was ? Zwischenzeitlich selber bestellt ( 1tag Lieferzeit) , Werkzeuge gebaut und montiert sonst würde ich bis heute noch nicht im Sattel sitzen. 
jetzt fehlt nur noch der Austausch des mangelhaften Maxxis hinterreifen ( seitenschlag x-mal montiert/ demontiert sitzt richtig drin ) 
Vielleicht bekomme ich den ja nächstes Jahr geliefert. Solange Eier ich dann mit dem alten noch rum ..  .. aber die Hoffnung stirbt ja bekanntlich zuletzt.  

bin aber trotz der Mängel zufrieden mit dem Bike . Fehler passieren und solange sich jemand bemüht es zu beheben geht das für mich in Ordnung. Die Abwicklungszeit ist natürlich noch ausbaufähig


----------



## filiale (3. Mai 2021)

Ich finde es erstaunlich wie man damit zufrieden sein kann. Die Zufriedenheit ist doch mehr aus der Not heraus entstanden. Unter normalen nicht Pandemie Umständen (Lieferzeit und Service) hättest Du das Rad so niemals akzeptiert. Jetzt hast Du sogar noch das Glück selbst schrauben zu können. Alles in Allem eine schlechte Qualität von Canyon, keine Quali Kontrolle, einfach nur die Ware rein und raus, so nach dem Motto: wir gucken mal wie der Kunde reagiert. Ist billiger als in der Canyon Werkstatt selbst zu prüfen, ein Gutschein von 50 Euro ist wirtschaftlich günstiger. Das ist schon dreist was sich Canyon da leistet.


----------



## GTTF3 (3. Mai 2021)

Dazu kann ich sagen dass kann beim Fachhändler auch passieren.... 
Ein Kollege hatte ein Mondraker im Fachhandel vor Ort gekauft.... ich selber habe auch ein Foxy r...
Erst Bremse nicht richtig fest.
Schaltung lief nicht richtig...

X mal zum Händler gefahren immer 100 km hin und zurück... zumindest mit Leihrad....

Am Ende stellte sich ein Mangel am Hinterbau heraus... den Mondraker anerkannte.

Das Modell gab es dann nicht mehr und er musste sich dann noch mit dem Händler streiten wegen Kostenübernahme...

Also kein Einzelfall aber ich verstehe den Frust...

Und ich befasse mich mit Kundenzufriedenheit, weiß man auch das gerade die kritischen Stimmen lauter sind... das Zauberwort ist Wiedergutmachung. Gerade bei 1000enden verkauften Bikes...

Da scheint noch Nachholbedarf zu bestehen, damit das Image nicht langfristig leidet.

Ein Thema für das Magazin vielleicht.....???


----------



## filiale (3. Mai 2021)

GTTF3 schrieb:


> Da scheint noch Nachholbedarf zu bestehen, damit das Image nicht langfristig leidet.
> 
> Ein Thema für das Magazin vielleicht.....???



Das Image von Canyon in Sachen Service ist schon lange kaputt. Die Leute kaufen aber wegen der "Geiz ist Geil Mentalität". Dort bekommt man die beste Ausstattung im Vgl. zu den meisten Anderen, es sei denn die Anderen geben mächtig Rabatte. Dann ist man wieder auf Augenhöhe. Aber die Leute wollen nicht warten bis ein anderes Bike irgendwann mal vielleicht eventuell mit Rabatt angeboten wird und kaufen dann lieber gleich ein Canyon. Wenn ich in den Alpen unterwegs bin und man über Canyon redet, spricht keiner positiv darüber. Das Image der Qualität und des Service geht weit über Deutschland hinaus.

Hier im Forum war der suboptimale Service schon mal ganz offiziell vorgestellt worden. Geändert hat es nichts. Klaro, das Forum ist ja nur ein kleiner Teil des Ganzen in Sachen Marketing.


----------



## abbakuss (3. Mai 2021)

Für mich ist das Kapitel Canyon beendet - siehe meinen 1. Eintrag vom 29.11.2020. Ich habe das Bike verkauft und eine neues Bike beim Händler meines Vertrauens gekauft.
Der Hype um Canyon wir meines Erachtens auch durch die Bike Magazine befeuert, allen voran vom Bike Magazin. Hat es bei den Tests jemals eine schlechte Note für Canyon - Bikes gegeben? Wenn sie nicht Testsieger sind, erhalten sie mindestens ein sehr gut. Ich hatte mehrmals versucht von der Bike - Redaktion eine Stellungnahme zum Thema Service bei Canyon zu erhalten. Aber da kam nichts zurück. Klar, eine Hand die einen füttert, beißt man nicht!
Allen "Canyon - Opfern" dennoch eine gute Zeit.


----------



## Martinwurst (3. Mai 2021)

Solche "Tests" kannst du allgemein vergessen.
Das ist nicht nur bei Fahrrädern so, sondern auch bei Autos, Monitoren, Rasenmähern usw.

Das sind oberflächliche Kurzeindrücke mit dem Druck gut zu berichten, damit man weiterhin gratis vorbereitete Testexemplare bekommt.
Die wichtigen Dinge, wie Haltbarkeit, Zuverlässigkeit, Qualität im Detail, Service wird dort nie getestet.

Auch Bewertungen bei Amazon und vielen Portalen kann man vergessen. Genauso anspruchslos Jasager und Fakebewertungen.


----------



## Mountain77 (3. Mai 2021)

GTTF3 schrieb:


> Ein Thema für das Magazin vielleicht.....???


Die pinkeln doch einem guten Werbekunden nicht ans Bein.
Beispiel Specialized, noname Shimano-Kurbel, für die jeder andere Hersteller eine Abwertung bekommen würde, wird als "durchdachte Ausstattung" schön geschrieben.
Thema Nachhaltigkeit ist bei dem Standardwirrwar doch aktuell eh nicht gegeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akoegler (4. Mai 2021)

Meine letzte Erfahrung mit Canyon: mein Grail wurde zwei Wochen vor dem eigentlichen Termin geliefert. Dann die kleine Enttäuschung, der Mudguard fehlt. Kontakt per Chat funktionierte auf Anhieb und 5 Minuten später hatte ich die Auftragsbestätigung für den kostenlosen Mudguard im Postfach. 
Zwar eigentlich ein normaler Vorgang wie man ihn erwarten würde, wenn man aber die Erfahrungen hier im Forum liest, muss man das mal lobend erwähnen


----------



## castle (7. Mai 2021)

Absolute Katastrophe mit Canyon. Verschicken en masse defekte Bikes ohne Endkontrolle und sind nicht in der Lage die Bikes zügig instand zusetzen.

Die Antworten auf E-Mails dauern mindestens 1 Woche pro Antwort und sind dann leider unvollständig. Da kann es schon mal dauern, dass die Klärung eines einfachen Sachverhaltes ("Kann ich einen Werkstatt Termin haben und wie läuft das ab?") 4 Wochen dauert.

Deren CRM funktioniert auch nicht, ich habe zum selben Thema einer Reklamation 3 E-Mail Threads offen und jede Woche antwortet mir einer der Service-Mitarbeiter. Immer bekomme ich unterschiedliche Aussagen. Ich bekomme auch Terminvorschläge, die ich dann annehme aber nicht bestätigt bekomme.

Ich könnte ja auch anrufen, aber hier geht man ja nicht ran.

Grundsätzlich dauert es bei Terminvergaben 4-8 Wochen, bis man mal einen Termin hat. "Termin" bedeudet aber nicht, dass man auch Zeit für einen hat. Weil die Servicemitarbeiter erst nach der Öffnung der Werkstatt-Annahme ihren Dienst antreten, hat die Warteschlange schonmal 30 Minuten Zeit sich zu ordnen.
Die Annahme der Bikes vor der Werkstatt ist eine Katastrophe, man steht stundenlang rum, weil die nicht in der Lage sind das besser zu organisieren. Pro Bike brauchen sie 30 Minuten für eine Werkstatt-Annahme. Das liegt auch daran, dass das Computerprogramm 5 Minuten braucht, um euer Kundenkonto aufzurufen. Und auch, weil die bisherige Kommunikation per E-Mail nochmal komplett vorgekaut werden muss, weil nicht im Kundenkonto hinterlegt.

Ersatzteile, wie Kassetten, sind nicht auf Lager. Lieferzeit 3-4 Tage von der Fabrik, wenn überhaupt vorhanden und nicht für die Produktion eingeplant. Prinzipiell können Reparaturen bis zu 6 Wochen dauern. Bitte was? Was schraubt man denn 6 Wochen an einem Bike? Oder steht das nur 5 Wochen und 4 Tage rum und dann wird das an einem Tag erledigt? Warum steht es aber 6 Wochen rum, wenn ich bereits 4 Wochen auf einen Termin warte? Kann man das nicht planen? Oder kann man dann nicht ehrlich sein und sagen: Leute, wir sind ein Versender, wir machen keine Gewährleistung. Achso, dann dürfte man ja in Deutschland gar nicht verkaufen, gelle ;-)

Ich sag mal so: Selsbt E-Bikes sind keine Raketenwissenschaft. Wenn Canyon sich seine Bikes mal angucken würde, besor sie sie defekt versenden, hätten sie sich schon einen Großteil der Arbeit gespart. Eine Werkstatt kann man sicherlich auch organisieren. Und warum Gewährleistungsfälle (die nun mal dort geregelt werden müssen) bei einem Fahrrad (nicht bei einer Rakete) wochenlang dauern sollen, nur weil man als Hersteller keine Ersatzteile vorhalten kann, erschließt sich mir auch nicht.

Wenn ich mein Auto in die Werkstatt bringe, können die Ersatzteile am selben Tag bestellen, die Reparatur durchführen und ich kann mein Auto wieder mitnehmen. Wieso klappt das nicht bei Fahrradherstellern? Wegen der Pandemie und dem Fahrradboom? Das ist doch lächerlich!

Und an alle Besserwisser, die denken man kauft bei Canyon wegen "Geiz ist geil" oder man müsse sich alle Testberichte durchlesen. Nein. Die Bikes sind nicht günstig und es gibt in Deutschland Gesetze, die Garantie und Gewährleistung regeln. Daran hat sich auch Canyon zu halten. Was hier passiert, ist absolut daneben und gehört mal vom Verbraucherschutz geprüft. Entweder ist man nämlich einfach nicht fähig seinen Gewährleistungspflichten nachzukommen, oder das hat System.

PS: Einen Tipp um schnell an einen Werkstatt-Termin zu kommen habe ich für euch. Schreibt denen einfach auf Social Media unter ihre Werbeposts. Da reagieren sie immerhin mal am selben Tag.


----------



## Enfield86 (7. Mai 2021)

GTTF3 schrieb:


> Und ich befasse mich mit Kundenzufriedenheit, weiß man auch das gerade die kritischen Stimmen lauter sind... das Zauberwort ist Wiedergutmachung. Gerade bei 1000enden verkauften Bikes...
> 
> Da scheint noch Nachholbedarf zu bestehen, damit das Image nicht langfristig leidet.
> 
> Ein Thema für das Magazin vielleicht.....???



Das möchte ich mal aufgreifen. 
Ich habe bei Canyon mein erstes (E-)Fully im Februar bestellt. Natürlich war auch ich einer der Idioten die gedacht hat so schlimm kann das ja nicht sein mit Canyon..... 

Das Bike war auf Lager und der Versand hat auch "nur" 2 Wochen gedauert. Da die E-Bikes mit DHL Freight kommen (zwischen 8 - 15 Uhr) bedeutet jede Lieferung einen Tag Urlaub.

Das Bike kam an und bei der Montage fiel mit auf das irgendwas seltsam ist, es stellte sich raus das das Ventil am Dämpfer komplett rausgerissen war. Nach Klärung mit dem Chat wurde eine neue Lieferung abgesprochen.

Zur Rücklieferung wieder einen Tag Urlaub den DHL Freight holt halt auch zwischen 8 - 15 Uhr ab. 

Das neue Bike wurde erst losgeschickt nach dem das alte ordentlich bei Canyon verbucht war (Kundenservice und so!). 
Das zweite Bike habe ich dann direkt bei der Anlieferung kontrolliert und konnte erstmal nichts feststellen, bis ich am Ende der Montage versucht habe den Akku einzusetzen....
Long Story Short auch das Rad war so unfahrbar. Canyon wollte mir jetzt wieder das Bike tauschen. Das wären dann die nächsten 2 Urlaubstage.

Ich wohne zum Glück nur 50km von Koblenz entfernt also hab ich einen Termin gemacht und bin hingefahren. Das Problem konnte dann auch behoben werden.

Ich habe also 2 nicht fahrbare Bikes zugeschickt bekommen, 4 Urlaubstage geopfert und bin selber 100km gefahren und die Entschuldigung (auf Nachfrage von selber kommt da nichts) von Canyon ist bei einem Bike im Wert von über 5.000€... 20 € Warengutschein im Onlineshop. 

Mir ist das Geld scheiß egal. Was mich am meisten stört ist der absolute Mangel an Wertschätzung oder Bewusstsein bei Canyon wie scheiße das gelaufen ist. Es fühlt sich in dem ganzen Laden niemand auch nur im Ansatz verantwortlich für irgendwas und bemüht sich um die geringste Wiedergutmachung. Mir hätte es völlig ausgereicht wenn bei dem Besuch jemand der mit dem Sachverhalt vertraut ist gekommen wäre und mit mir nen Kaffee getrunken und sich einfach entschuldigt hätte. 

So war es das erste und letzte Bike von Canyon.


----------



## Deleted 512898 (7. Mai 2021)

castle schrieb:


> Absolute Katastrophe mit Canyon. Verschicken en masse defekte Bikes ohne Endkontrolle und sind nicht in der Lage die Bikes zügig instand zusetzen.
> 
> Die Antworten auf E-Mails dauern mindestens 1 Woche pro Antwort und sind dann leider unvollständig. Da kann es schon mal dauern, dass die Klärung eines einfachen Sachverhaltes ("Kann ich einen Werkstatt Termin haben und wie läuft das ab?") 4 Wochen dauert.
> 
> ...


So geil die Bikes auch sind, Canyon ist leider ein [beachte unsere Verhaltensregeln]. Die Erfahrung musste ich leider auch machen.
Geb das Bike am besten zurück. Spart dir Zeit und Nerven. Nur so lernen die vielleicht daraus.
Wenn ich lese dass manche ein halbes Jahr auf Reparatur warten ohne ihr Recht auf Rückgabe wahrzunehmen...


----------



## castle (7. Mai 2021)

Roadwarrior84 schrieb:


> So geil die Bikes auch sind, Canyon ist leider ein .... Die Erfahrung musste ich leider auch machen.
> Geb das Bike am besten zurück. Spart dir Zeit und Nerven. Nur so lernen die vielleicht daraus.
> Wenn ich lese dass manche ein halbes Jahr auf Reparatur warten ohne ihr Recht auf Rückgabe wahrzunehmen...


Danke für den Tipp, ich bin da echt am überlegen. Ich muss dem Hersteller ja 2-malige (zeitnahe!) Nachbesserung ermöglichen. Wenn die sich in der nächsten Woche noch genauso dumm anstellen, poche ich entweder auf Herausgabe meines Eigentums, repariere das bike selbst und stelle denen eine Rchnung über die Ersatzteile, oder erkläre direkt die Rückabwicklung per Anwalt.


----------



## Cycliste17 (7. Mai 2021)

Enfield86 schrieb:


> Was mich am meisten stört ist der absolute Mangel an Wertschätzung oder Bewusstsein bei Canyon wie scheiße das gelaufen ist. Es fühlt sich in dem ganzen Laden niemand auch nur im Ansatz verantwortlich für irgendwas und bemüht sich um die geringste Wiedergutmachung. Mir hätte es völlig ausgereicht wenn bei dem Besuch jemand der mit dem Sachverhalt vertraut ist gekommen wäre und mit mir nen Kaffee getrunken und sich einfach entschuldigt hätte.


Zum Kaffee trinken hat sicher gerade in keinem Shop jemand Zeit. 
Aber warum sollte man sich Mühe geben wenn die Kundschaft mit schlechtem Service zufrieden ist? Die Verkaufszahlen stimmen doch offenbar immer noch. Und es werden mit Sicherheit noch zahllose Kunden in nächster Zeit da hin rennen, egal wieviel negative Berichte hier oder in anderen Foren geschrieben werden. Werbung, Preise und Testsieger sorgen schon dafür.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gelala (8. Mai 2021)

Respekt, Team Canyon. SO ein Rad auszuliefern. Habe einem Freund ein Bike empfohlen. Nachdem er überhaupt nicht klar kam, habe ich DAS vorgefunden. Chapeau. Muss mich gerade Fremdschämen. Empfehle das nie wieder.


----------



## s3pp3l (8. Mai 2021)

Enfield86 schrieb:


> Was mich am meisten stört ist der absolute Mangel an Wertschätzung oder Bewusstsein bei Canyon wie scheiße das gelaufen ist. Es fühlt sich in dem ganzen Laden niemand auch nur im Ansatz verantwortlich für irgendwas und bemüht sich um die geringste Wiedergutmachung.


Das sind "Versender" ... die packen ein und versenden, das war's. Da bestellt halt auch JEDER, ich weiß es gar nicht - europaweit? Aber mit 2 Minuten googeln bekommt man das raus und kann dann entscheiden.

Ein E-Bike würde ich auf Grund des Service dort nicht bestellen. Ein Rennrad hingegen schon, da kann man selbst Hand anlegen.

Ich war 1x dort ... Massenabfertigung, merkwürdiges Vermessen, Rad hingestellt zur Probefahrt im Hof, da fuhr dann auch jeder inkl. der Autos ... aber den Leuten gefällt es! Die sitzen da und ziehen Kaffe, essen Kuchen ...


----------



## filiale (8. Mai 2021)

Das Schaltwerk ist falsch rum montiert ? Wieso hat der Käfig für die Röllchen eigentlich so Kratzer ?


----------



## s3pp3l (8. Mai 2021)

filiale schrieb:


> Das Schaltwerk ist falsch rum montiert ? Wieso hat der Käfig für die Röllchen eigentlich so Kratzer ?


Das habe ich mir auch gedacht, musste dann erst das Schaltauge suchen ... die Schraube dazu ... das Rad war wohl nie montiert?


----------



## gelala (8. Mai 2021)

Soviel zum Thema  "Endkontrolle".


----------



## Heckman (8. Mai 2021)

Denkt ihr hier liest einer mit von Canyon den das Kümmert und Interesse zeigt das sich was ändert?! 
Vermutlich stellen die Kunden inkl mir , die ein mangelfreies und funktionstüchtiges Rad haben wollen nur ein Bruchteil der Käuferschicht da die sich nachher meldet.  Möchte nur das es ordentlich fährt, Kratzer oder Kleingkeiten sehe ich drüber hinweg. ES IST EIN MTB WAS IM GELÄNDE BEWEGT WIRD.

Canyons Lieblingskunde ist doch derjenige der am besten ein Hochpreisiges Bike kauft ( Finanziert noch besser wegen Kredit Provison) ,kleine  Mängel ohne viel tam tam akzeptiert und im besten Fall Schrauberfinger hat in Kombination  mit einer voll ausgerüsteten Werkstatt um den Murks bei Neubikes zu reparieren.. Andere Option Email Kommunikation mit Rekord Antwortzeit ; Bike einpacken, Versenden, 6-10Wochen Wartezeit, nochmal aufbauen um festzustellen das es immer noch nicht passt. Bike nochmal weg, Saison zu Ende 



Meine Anfrage ist jetzt auch eine Woche alt. Die Email ob ich nicht doch lieber das Ticket schließen möchte kam auch schon..... möchte ich aber nicht.

Die Uhr tickt weiter.........


----------



## s3pp3l (8. Mai 2021)

Heckman schrieb:


> Denkt ihr hier liest einer mit von Canyon den das Kümmert und Interesse zeigt das sich was ändert?!
> Vermutlich stellen die Kunden inkl mir , die ein mangelfreies und funktionstüchtiges Rad haben wollen nur ein Bruchteil der Käuferschicht da die sich nachher meldet.  Möchte nur das es ordentlich fährt, Kratzer oder Kleingkeiten sehe ich drüber hinweg. ES IST EIN MTB WAS IM GELÄNDE BEWEGT WIRD.


Nein, denke ich nicht ... und wenn, dass ist er / sie privat hier ... und bekommt hoffentlich ein schlechtes Gewissen  

Den ersten Kratzer in ein neues Bike muss man selber machen. Und so klein sind die Kleinigkeiten aus den Nachrichten oben ja nicht, teilweise bewegt sich da nix.


----------



## gelala (10. Mai 2021)

Heckman schrieb:


> Denkt ihr hier liest einer mit von Canyon den das Kümmert und Interesse zeigt das sich was ändert?!
> Vermutlich stellen die Kunden inkl mir , die ein mangelfreies und funktionstüchtiges Rad haben wollen nur ein Bruchteil der Käuferschicht da die sich nachher meldet.


Nein....ABER. Viele Käufer, einschl. mir, lesen viel bevor sie eine bewusste Kaufentscheidung treffen. Wenn ein Hardtail der 2TEUR Klasse falsch vormontiert wurde und offensichtlich keinerlei Endkontrolle stattfindet, dann sagt einem das auch was. Und so entscheidet sich der eine oder andere evtl. doch für ein 100EUR teureres Rat oder das Modell vom örtlichen Händler mit nur SLX statt XT zum gleichen Preis. Langsam bin ich kein Freund mehr von Canyon obwohl ich selber drei habe und die schon oft empfohlen habe.


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (10. Mai 2021)

abbakuss schrieb:


> Für mich ist das Kapitel Canyon beendet - siehe meinen 1. Eintrag vom 29.11.2020. Ich habe das Bike verkauft und eine neues Bike beim Händler meines Vertrauens gekauft.
> Der Hype um Canyon wir meines Erachtens auch durch die Bike Magazine befeuert, allen voran vom Bike Magazin. Hat es bei den Tests jemals eine schlechte Note für Canyon - Bikes gegeben? Wenn sie nicht Testsieger sind, erhalten sie mindestens ein sehr gut. Ich hatte mehrmals versucht von der Bike - Redaktion eine Stellungnahme zum Thema Service bei Canyon zu erhalten. Aber da kam nichts zurück. Klar, eine Hand die einen füttert, beißt man nicht!
> Allen "Canyon - Opfern" dennoch eine gute Zeit.











						»bike«-Veteran Christoph Listmann wechselt zu Canyon Bicycles - radmarkt.de
					

Nach über 20 Jahren beim Publikumsmagazin »bike« sucht Christoph Listmann (bild rechts und Bildmitte unten) – zum gegenwärtigen Zeitpunkt als stellvertretender Chefredakteur und Ressortleiter »Test und Technik« im Einsatz – auf eigenen Wunsch eine neue Herausforderung. Nicht bei einem Verlag...




					radmarkt.de


----------



## Cycliste17 (11. Mai 2021)

Wie Schröder; vom Kanzler zu Gazprom. 👍


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gelala (25. Mai 2021)

CANYON, nie wieder. Der Service, die Wartezeiten, die Preise, die Montagefehler, als wird von mal zu mal miserabler. Aktueller Fall:
Hatte im Februar ein Bike für meine Tochter bestellt. Sollte zum Geburtstag da sein. Der war vor 2 Wochen. Inzwischen ist der Liefertermin Ende Juli.
Habe nun eine mindestens ebenbürtige Alternative zum Grand Canyon gefunden, sogar einen Ticken besser da mit Judy Air statt Suntour XCR.
Canyon alles Gute weiterhin, auf mich dürft ihr von nun verzichten.


----------



## filiale (25. Mai 2021)

gelala schrieb:


> CANYON, nie wieder. Der Service, die Wartezeiten, die Preise, die Montagefehler, als wird von mal zu mal miserabler. Aktueller Fall:
> Hatte im Februar ein Bike für meine Tochter bestellt. Sollte zum Geburtstag da sein. Der war vor 2 Wochen. Inzwischen ist der Liefertermin Ende Juli.
> Habe nun eine mindestens ebenbürtige Alternative zum Grand Canyon gefunden, sogar einen Ticken besser da mit Judy Air statt Suntour XCR.
> Canyon alles Gute weiterhin, auf mich dürft ihr von nun verzichten.



Durch Corona ist es für alle Hersteller schwer rechtzeitig zu liefern. Das hat nix mit Canyon zu tun.
Beim Service und der Quali müssen die aber tatsächlich noch deutlich optimieren.


----------



## Deleted 512898 (25. Mai 2021)

filiale schrieb:


> Durch Corona ist es für alle Hersteller schwer rechtzeitig zu liefern. Das hat nix mit Canyon zu tun.
> Beim Service und der Quali müssen die aber tatsächlich noch deutlich optimieren.


Canyon konnte auch vor C nicht pünktlich liefern...


----------



## filiale (25. Mai 2021)

Roadwarrior84 schrieb:


> Canyon konnte auch vor C nicht pünktlich liefern...



Kam auf das Modell und die Ausstattung an...


----------



## Heckman (28. Mai 2021)

Nach 24 Tagen ein Lichtblick am Horizont. Die Reklamation vom Hinterreifen ( seitenschlag) wurde ohne Diskussion angenommen und Kostenfreigabe erteilt. So soll es sein


----------



## s3pp3l (28. Mai 2021)

gelala schrieb:


> CANYON, nie wieder.... die Preise,


Sag mir nochmal schnell, wo die Preise besser sind ... dann schaue ich mir das mal an!


----------



## castle (28. Mai 2021)

Wollen sie gar nicht. Als ich neulich dort in der Werkstatt war, sagte man unverblühmt, dass man sich hier nur um Reklamationen und Gewährleistungsfälle kümmern _müsse_ und das dauere eben so lange, wie es dauert. Wem das nicht passe, der solle zu Fahrrad Fr*nz oder in eine andere Werkstatt gehen.

Ist ja nicht so, als hätte man genug Zeit gehabt einen Service aufzubauen. Man will das nicht. Kostet ja Geld. 

Alleine die Tatsache, dass manche Kunden gesagt bekommen, sie sollen sofort vorbeikommen, während andere 8 Wochen auf einen Pseudo-Termin warten, den es gar nicht gibt, um ihr Bike dann 8 weitere Wochen in Reparatur zu haben (Standard-Zeit, die kommuniziert will) ist eine ganz einfache Arbeitsverweigerungstaktik.

Bei Canyon bewegt sich nichts, wenn ihr nicht auf euer Gewährleistungsrecht pocht und mit Rücktritt vom Kaufvertrag maximal Durck macht. Dann geht's doch.

Ich war übrigens vor 2 Wochen vor Ort und habe mir insgesamt schon 3h die Beine vor der Werkstatt in den Bauch gestanden, weil die sich so beschissen organisieren. ALLE Kunden die dort aufschlagen sind maximal angepisst und nehmen kein Blatt mehr vor den Mund (Zitat: Wenn die mich heute wieder verarschen wollen, schmeiß ich denen einfach mein Fahrrad rein und sag die sollen es behalten!). 

Klar, die Bikes und Preise sind OK (gut würde ich nicht mal mehr sagen). Aber der Laden gehört einfach dichtgemacht.  Hauptsache Geld verdienen in Masse und auf den Karton was von Passion schreiben. Habe ich an meinen 10 Kontaktpunkten jedenfalls mit keiner Faser gespürt.


----------



## Cycliste17 (29. Mai 2021)

castle schrieb:


> Als ich neulich dort in der Werkstatt war, sagte man unverblühmt, dass man sich hier nur um Reklamationen und Gewährleistungsfälle kümmern _müsse_


Sehr motivierte Leute....
Irgendwo habe ich mal gelesen dass das Personal dort Geld zum Über-Leben bekommt. Teilzeit, Aushilfe, Minijob, keine Ahnung was genau davon. Spart natürlich viel Geld für den Arbeitgeber. Dafür strengt sich aber keiner an, gerade auch wenn man weiß wieviel Geld in der Firma ist. 
Mich würde sowas nicht wundern, wenn es tatsächlich so ist.


----------



## castle (2. Juni 2021)

Cycliste17 schrieb:


> Sehr motivierte Leute....
> Irgendwo habe ich mal gelesen dass das Personal dort Geld zum Über-Leben bekommt. Teilzeit, Aushilfe, Minijob, keine Ahnung was genau davon. Spart natürlich viel Geld für den Arbeitgeber. Dafür strengt sich aber keiner an, gerade auch wenn man weiß wieviel Geld in der Firma ist.
> Mich würde sowas nicht wundern, wenn es tatsächlich so ist.


Habe ich von ehemaligen Mitarbeitern auch schon öfter gehört.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heckman (2. Juni 2021)

castle schrieb:


> Habe ich von ehemaligen Mitarbeitern auch schon öfter gehört.


Welcher Mitarbeiter erzählt schon übermäßig viel gutes von seiner  letzten Arbeit ?


----------



## Cycliste17 (2. Juni 2021)

Heckman schrieb:


> Welcher Mitarbeiter erzählt schon übermäßig viel gutes von seiner  letzten Arbeit ?


Gejammert wird immer, egal was sie verdienen. In meiner Familie bekommt jemand zwischen 8000-9000 im Monat. Er ist auch der Meinung dass man für die Schufterei auch mehr bekommen müsste. Außerdem läuft da vieles chaotisch und man muss ständig Fehler anderer berichtigen.
Dem gegenüber stelle ich mal die Angestellten meines Bekannten. Jeden Tag schleppen sie für einen Lieferdienst die Waren für Leute, die keine Lust oder keine Zeit haben einkaufen zu gehen. Wenn ein "danke schön" kommt, ist das schon viel. Trinkgeld geben eher ältere Leute oder Menschen die wissen was der Job ist. Für den Rest ist man der Butler, der zu langsam und zu unfreundlich ist. Über Geld schreibe ich in der Branche mal lieber nichts.
Die Leute bewerten das immer subjektiv weil sie nur sich sehen. "Denen da oben" geht es ja immer prächtig. Ich bin mir sicher dass so manch ein Geschäftsführer am Wochenende im Büro sitzt, während die Angestellten am Strand liegen oder auf Shopping- und Cafe'- Tour sind.
Das ist der Preis für Alles billig, billig.


----------



## HnnO (3. Juni 2021)

Wenn man in unterschiedlichen Foren unterwegs ist, z.B. auch Ebikes gibt es aktuell überall Kritik. Bei Direktversendern sowieso aber auch viele Beschwerden über die lokalen Händler. 

Meine Erfahrung. 
Aktuell ist Canyon völlig Überfordert. Habe eine Problem am Ende über ein Shimano Steps Service Center gelöst, da Canyon über 3 Monate nicht in der Lage war mein Problem zu verstehen und hat unpassende Lösungen vorgeschlagen. Richtig nervig.

In der Vergangenheit z.B. 2017 oder 2019 muss ich fairerweise sagen wurde relativ zeitnah geantwortet und mein Problem gelöst. Zu der Zeit waren die Bikes auch gut montiert.

Grundsätzlich bin ich der Meinung wer beim Direktversender bestellt sollte selber schrauben können und "nur" bei Reklamationen auf einen Lösung hoffen. Ansonsten ist man m.E. beim Direktversender falsch, da sind Händler oft die bessere Lösung.

Für die Bikes die ich mit den Jahren gekauft habe, waren die Händlerbikes bei ähnlicher Ausstattung immer Preislich soweit höher das mir als "Selberschrauber" der Direktversender gereicht hat und man doch schon einiges sparen konnte.

Wem Service wichtig ist, dem würde ich von Direktversendern abraten.


----------



## Martinwurst (3. Juni 2021)

s3pp3l schrieb:


> Sag mir nochmal schnell, wo die Preise besser sind ... dann schaue ich mir das mal an!


Radon


----------



## olivier (9. Juni 2021)

Mein allererstes Bike war ein Canyon Grand Canyon ca. 2002 und wenig später habe ich für meine Frau (da wars zwar noch die Freundin  ) ein Neuron gekauft. Danach habe ich meine Bikes selber aufgebaut, bis ich wegen Job und Kindern irgendwie in eine Bikepause gerutscht bin. Vor etwa einem Jahr habe ich mir ein Endurace Di2 und meiner Frau vor wenigen Monaten ein  Neuron bestellt. Das sind sicher die letzten Räder die ich bei Canyon gekauft habe.

Ein Grund für diese Aussage ist, dass Canyon mir ein gebrauchtes Rad zum vollen Preis verkauft hat und mich darüber angelogen hat. Die Reifen waren gefahren, der Bikesafe gebraucht, der Hinterreifen hatte einen Platten (kleines Loch) und der Sattelbolzen verwürgt. Ich habe das dem Support geschrieben, aber mir wurde gesagt es sei kein Rückläufer. Als ich das Neuron bekommen habe, war der Unterschied bei der Verpackung aber offensichtlich. Mein Rennrad wurde nicht von Canyon selber verpackt. Der Support hat mich also klar angelogen.

Jetzt habe ich zwei Supportanfragen auf der Website gestellt, da man telefonisch ja nicht durchkommt. Eine Antwort kommt auch nach Wochen nicht.

Mein Endurace ist tot. Die Di2 funktioniert nicht mehr, lädt nicht mehr und am Laptop sagt das Shimano App, dass die Masterunit nicht erkannt wird. Diese Meldung habe ich am 1. Juni abgeschickt und bis heute nichts gehört. Ich kann nicht Radfahren und Canyon auch nicht erreichen. Soll ich jetzt auf eigene Kosten (120€) eine neue Master Unit kaufen?

Ich hatte viel Freude mit Canyon Bikes und habe irgendwie auch eine Verbindung, weil ich geniale Wochenenden in den Alpen, Finale, etc. auf einem Canyon verbracht habe. Jetzt kann ich nur noch jedem vom Kauf eines Canyons abraten.

(Mein Last Glen wurde diese Woche montiert! Ich freue mich riesisg!!)


Nachtrag:
*Canyon ist für den Verkauf am Telefon erreichbar, für Fragen zur Gewährleistung aber nicht. *
Was ist das für ein Unternehmen?!?

Nachtrag 2:
Der Support Mitarbeiter meinte zum gefahrenen Reifen, dass mit jedem Rad eine Probefahrt gemacht werde. Das Neuron meiner Frau hatte aber ungefahrene Reifen. Zudem stelle ich mir eine Probefahrt mit einer komplett toten Batterie und einem platten Hinterreifen schwer vor.


----------



## Cycliste17 (9. Juni 2021)

Könnte man schon als Betrug werten. Intern scheint die Kommunikation wohl nicht so zu funktionieren. Im Netz finde ich erstmal nichts zu diesem Fall. Man hat aber das Recht auf Nachbesserung und Rabatt. Nachweislich ist es ja gefahren worden. Wenn kein Rückläufer dann eben Testrad aus dem Laden. Frage mal einen Anwalt. Entweder geht da preislich etwas oder Rücktritt vom Kaufvertrag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (9. Juni 2021)

olivier schrieb:


> Mein allererstes Bike war ein Canyon Grand Canyon ca. 2002 und wenig später habe ich für meine Frau (da wars zwar noch die Freundin  ) ein Neuron gekauft. Danach habe ich meine Bikes selber aufgebaut, bis ich wegen Job und Kindern irgendwie in eine Bikepause gerutscht bin. Vor etwa einem Jahr habe ich mir ein Endurace Di2 und meiner Frau vor wenigen Monaten ein  Neuron bestellt. Das sind sicher die letzten Räder die ich bei Canyon gekauft habe.
> 
> Ein Grund für diese Aussage ist, dass Canyon mir ein gebrauchtes Rad zum vollen Preis verkauft hat und mich darüber angelogen hat. Die Reifen waren gefahren, der Bikesafe gebraucht, der Hinterreifen hatte einen Platten (kleines Loch) und der Sattelbolzen verwürgt. Ich habe das dem Support geschrieben, aber mir wurde gesagt es sei kein Rückläufer. Als ich das Neuron bekommen habe, war der Unterschied bei der Verpackung aber offensichtlich. Mein Rennrad wurde nicht von Canyon selber verpackt. Der Support hat mich also klar angelogen.
> 
> ...



Kein Fahrrad ist so geil, daß man es behalten müßte. Schicke es zurück und suche einen anderen Hersteller. Du bist zu nix verpflichtet. Auch die Problematik aktuell überhaupt ein Rad kaufen zu können rechtfertigt keinen Zwangskauf.
An der email und Tele Hotline sitzen nur Studenten ohne Ahnung. Die erzählen nur was ihnen in einer kurzen Job-Einführung erklärt wurde...


----------



## castle (9. Juni 2021)

olivier schrieb:


> Mein allererstes Bike war ein Canyon Grand Canyon ca. 2002 und wenig später habe ich für meine Frau (da wars zwar noch die Freundin  ) ein Neuron gekauft. Danach habe ich meine Bikes selber aufgebaut, bis ich wegen Job und Kindern irgendwie in eine Bikepause gerutscht bin. Vor etwa einem Jahr habe ich mir ein Endurace Di2 und meiner Frau vor wenigen Monaten ein  Neuron bestellt. Das sind sicher die letzten Räder die ich bei Canyon gekauft habe.
> 
> Ein Grund für diese Aussage ist, dass Canyon mir ein gebrauchtes Rad zum vollen Preis verkauft hat und mich darüber angelogen hat. Die Reifen waren gefahren, der Bikesafe gebraucht, der Hinterreifen hatte einen Platten (kleines Loch) und der Sattelbolzen verwürgt. Ich habe das dem Support geschrieben, aber mir wurde gesagt es sei kein Rückläufer. Als ich das Neuron bekommen habe, war der Unterschied bei der Verpackung aber offensichtlich. Mein Rennrad wurde nicht von Canyon selber verpackt. Der Support hat mich also klar angelogen.
> 
> ...



Support und Telefon erzählen grundsätzlich nur Quatsch und scheinen nicht in der Lage Sachverhalte zu erschließen. Das jedes Fahrrad probegefahren wird, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Zum einen, weil mir Fälle bekannt sind in denen zwei unfahrbare Räder hintereinander versendet wurden, zum anderen, weil mein eigenes Bikes auch ohne Spuren an den Reifen ankam.


----------



## filiale (9. Juni 2021)

Die Räder werden nur im Marketing Probe gefahren. Nicht in der Praxis.


----------



## CoilRocks (9. Juni 2021)

Martinwurst schrieb:


> Radon


Nicht nur Preis, sondern auch Service ist besser!!


----------



## Kampfkoloss (10. Juni 2021)

Ohne jetzt Canyon unbedintgt in Schutz nehmen zu wollen ( ich hatte aber bis jetzt auch noch nie Probleme - weder beim Service Garantie, Lieferdatum - mein TorqueOn ist sogar 1 Monat früher gekommen  ) 

Aber wo ist es den Aktuell nur annähernd besser was Servicezeiten ec. angeht ??

Bei mir im Umkreis sind bei den kleinen guten Händler Wartezeiten beim Service Termin bis zu 3 Monaten, bei den nächst größeren Stores ist alles ausverkauft und außer 0/815 Service bekommen die selten was hin.
Bei den großen XXL Franz ec. sieht es meines Wissen ähnlich aus was Wartezeiten angeht.
Kumpels warten seit Monaten auf ihr bestelltes Bike bei Propain usw. usw.
Anderer Kumpel musste fast 1 Jahr auf seinen neuen Rahmen warten nach Bruch ( Marke weiß ich gerade nichtmehr - aber Händler Bike )

Gerade das ich beim kleinen Händler um die Ecke aktuell auch Monate auf den Service Termin warten darf, hat mich wieder zum bestellen bei Canyon gebracht...

Das man bei Canyon mal locker immer 2 Wochen auf ne Antwort für ne Service Mail warten muss bzw. keinen mal eben schnell erreichen kann, ist wirklich nervig und nix schönes aber auch nix wirlichs neues, das ist doch seit Jahren so 😅

Aber alles was danach kommt an Zeiten ist jetzt aus meiner Sicht halt so bei einem Versender


----------



## filiale (10. Juni 2021)

Kampfkoloss schrieb:


> Ohne jetzt Canyon unbedintgt in Schutz nehmen zu wollen ( ich hatte aber bis jetzt auch noch nie Probleme - weder beim Service Garantie, Lieferdatum - mein TorqueOn ist sogar 1 Monat früher gekommen  )
> 
> Aber wo ist es den Aktuell nur annähernd besser was Servicezeiten ec. angeht ??
> 
> ...



Nur weil Canyon vereinzelt liefern kann, hat das nix mit gutem Service zu tun. Der Service bei Propain ist top. Lieferprobleme sind weltweite Corona Probleme. Wenn Du mal Dein Rad von Propain bekommen hast, willst Du kein Canyon mehr. Radon ist auch ein Versender, Ausstattung ist gleich oder besser als Canyon und deren Service ist 1000fach besser. Es geht wenn man will. Radon sponsort halt keine Rennrad Worldtour und investiert das Geld ins eigene Unternehmen/Service und das merkt man.

Das Hauptproblem bei Canyon war, ist und wird weiterhin sein, daß sie sich weigern Ersatzteile zu verkaufen/lagern. Hinzu kommt die billige Studi Hotline ohne Ahnung, wodurch sich der Kontaktprozeß über Wochen/Monate hinzieht. Selbst Jahre vor Corona war das schon so.


----------



## castle (14. Juni 2021)

So, mal ein Update hier. Ich gehe jetzt in den Streit mit Canyon, wegen fehlgeschlagener Nachbesserung, und verlange mein Geld zurück.

Mein erstes und letztes Canyon.

*Kurz zusammengefasst:*
Im Februar E-Bike dort gekauft und seitdem nur am hinterherrennen. Akkudeckel sitzt scheiße, Bremse lässt sich nicht sauber einstellen (weil die Bremsscheibe eiert) und produziert scheppernde Geräusche, Kassette nach 150km am Arsch, Kabelbaum reisst bei 180° Lenkerdrehung (angeblich meine Schuld). Bis ich mal an einen Termin kam hat es bis Mai gedauert, dann stundenlanges anstehen für Abgabe und Abholung und am Ende war nur die Kassette gefixed (und wenn man mich nicht wie den letzten Deppen behandeln würde "es ist nur ein Neuron!!!" und mir Geschichten vom Pferd auftischen würde, wäre das auch ok gegangen!).

Nach Wochen von E-Mails mit völlig inkompetenten Serviceleuten (sorry, wenn ich noch 2-3 Mails bekomme ich könne mein Bike jetzt abholen, als ich es schon ne Woche abgeholt hatte zeugt das nicht von Kompetenz) muss ich nun Canyon hinterher rennen um mein Recht zu bekommen. Denn die Nachbesserung schlug meiner Meinung nach fehl:

Spaltmaß beim Akkudeckel nicht repariert
die Bremsscheibe nicht ausgetauscht (nach einem Reifenwechsel scheppert es wieder!)
UND sie schreiben mir eine Rechnung, für den gerissenen Kabelbaum. Wäre meine Schuld

Hier mal ein Bild:






Ich habe im Service persönlich gefragt, warum ich das zahlen soll? Meiner Meinung nach sollte ein Mountainbike in der Lage sein, den Lenker um 180°  zu drehen. Andernfalls sollte man das mechanisch sperren. Schulterzucken. Zahlen könnte ich vorne an der Kasse.

Ich habe anschließend per Mail (alte Kommunikation mit den Serviceleuten) die Nachbesserung als gescheitert erklärt und eine Frist für die zweite Nachbesserung gesetzt - keine Antwort. Nur eine Zahlungsaufforderung.

Auf der Zahlungsaufforderung steht keine Durchwahl!!! Ich bekomme eine (in meinen Augen) ungerechtigte Zahlungsaufforderung und habe keine Durchwahl!!!! Irre... also auf die Mail geantwortet und einen Standardtext kassiert "Bitte wenden Sie sich an das Kontaktformular".

Mir fehlt hier ständig Passierschein A38. Es ist so fucking kafkaesk.

Ich habe jetzt per Kontaktformular meinen Rücktritt erklärt. Wenn sich da nix tut, geht das nur noch über den Anwalt.

Fun Fact für euch: Es geht nur um beschissene 100€ und das Bike ist sogar versichert. Es geht mir hier um das Prinzip, und dass es ein 4-5k Bike ist, dass nicht ordnungsgemäß ausgeliefert wird und ich seit Februar so viele Stunden aufwenden soll, um hier einer Instandsetzung hinterherzurennen. Oben drauf empfinde ich die Art und Weise wie man hier mit mir als Kunden umgeht einfach nur noch asozial.


----------



## Deleted 512898 (14. Juni 2021)

castle schrieb:


> So, mal ein Update hier. Ich gehe jetzt in den Streit mit Canyon, wegen fehlgeschlagener Nachbesserung, und verlange mein Geld zurück.
> 
> Mein erstes und letztes Canyon.
> 
> ...


Den Rücktritt vom Kaufvertrag würde ich per Einschreiben mit Rückschein in Schriftform und mit Frist zur Antwort mitteilen. Dann müssen die reagieren. Wird darauf hinauslaufen dass sie noch 2 mal versuchen dürfen/müssen zu reparieren bevor du es zurückgeben darfst. Mit etwas Pech ist dann die Garantie vorbei... 

Canyon ist in der Tat ein asozialer Huso Verein der auf dem Rücken von unterbezahlten Leiharbeitern ein Millionengeschäft macht. Kohle für Marketing und gewisse Stars ist da, aber der Service ist besetzt von unterbelichteten und unmotivierten möchtegern Profis deren Argumente auf Kindergarten Niveau grassieren und die nicht mal nen Reifen gescheit aufpumpen können.

Hatte selbst mal ein Neuron was ich glücklicherweise nach einigen "Vorfällen" schnell losgeworden bin. Die Bikes mögen geil sein, aber das was Canyon abzieht ist einfach unter aller Sau.


----------



## ralleycorse (14. Juni 2021)

So hier meine Story - gut/mies/gut:

Grail im Januar bestellt. Genanntes Lieferdatum Anfang Mai wurde sauber eingehalten, und das in der aktuellen Situation!
So weit so gut. Leider ist der Rahmen schief / verzogen. Meine Reklamation vom 09.05. wurde erst nach ganzen 4 Wochen bearbeitet! Das ist unter aller Sau! Bei allem Respekt und Wissen über die aktuelle Situation sind 4 Wochen echt nicht akzeptabel...
Angebot ist dann aber wieder fair und berücksichtig meinen Wunsch möglichst keine Ausfallzeit zu haben: Nicht ich muss das Rad einschicken und vermutlich mehrere Wochen im Sommer drauf warten, sondern sie schicken mir einen neuen Rahmen zu (ohne Vorab mehr als nur Fotos des Mangels zu haben)!
Das ich mich dann selbst um den Umbau kümmern muss (bezahlen müsste) ist blöd, aber nachvollziehbar.

Gruss,

der Lange


----------



## castle (14. Juni 2021)

Roadwarrior84 schrieb:


> Den Rücktritt vom Kaufvertrag würde ich per Einschreiben mit Rückschein in Schriftform und mit Frist zur Antwort mitteilen. Dann müssen die reagieren. Wird darauf hinauslaufen dass sie noch 2 mal versuchen dürfen/müssen zu reparieren bevor du es zurückgeben darfst. Mit etwas Pech ist dann die Garantie vorbei...
> 
> Canyon ist in der Tat ein asozialer Huso Verein der auf dem Rücken von unterbezahlten Leiharbeitern ein Millionengeschäft macht. Kohle für Marketing und gewisse Stars ist da, aber der Service ist besetzt von unterbelichteten und unmotivierten möchtegern Profis deren Argumente auf Kindergarten Niveau grassieren und die nicht mal nen Reifen gescheit aufpumpen können.
> 
> Hatte selbst mal ein Neuron was ich glücklicherweise nach einigen "Vorfällen" schnell losgeworden bin. Die Bikes mögen geil sein, aber das was Canyon abzieht ist einfach unter aller Sau.



Wenn ich noch einen sagen höre die Bikes wären geil... Ist doch eh nur der beschissene Rahmen + Anbauteile wie bei jedem anderen Hersteller auch!

Und mit der Reklamationsquote die Canyon haben dürfte (in meinem Umfeld erschreckend hoch, aber kann es nicht statistisch belegen), relativiert sich das auch.

Für einen Versender zu teuer. Für eine ernstzunehmende Firma zu assi. Da geb ich lieber entweder weniger Geld für ein Radon aus oder mehr für ein YT, Bergamont, Cube, Serios, Focus, whatever. Bauen auch alle "geile Bikes".

PS: Mit meinem 2015er Bergamont hatte ich noch NIE auch nur irgendeinproblem. Nichts!
PPS: Danke für den Hinweis mit dem Einschreiben. Werd ich wohl noch machen. Nochmal 2 Nachbesserungen sehe ich nicht, eine Nachbesserung ist ja bereits verstrichen. Und ich persönlich sehe auch nicht, warum ich denen nochmal eine Frist setzen muss. Habe ich auf verschiedenen Kanälen getan. Ich kann nichts dafür, dass die Ihre E-Mails nicht lesen. Sie hatten genug Chancen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 512898 (14. Juni 2021)

castle schrieb:


> Wenn ich noch einen sagen höre die Bikes wären geil... Ist doch eh nur der beschissene Rahmen + Anbauteile wie bei jedem anderen Hersteller auch!
> 
> Und mit der Reklamationsquote die Canyon haben dürfte (in meinem Umfeld erschreckend hoch, aber kann es nicht statistisch belegen), relativiert sich das auch.
> 
> ...


Das mit dem "die Bikes sind geil" ist meine persönliche Meinung die natürlich nicht geteilt werden muss. Ich finde die Bikes von der Optik her absolut geil und sie treffen genau meinen Geschmack (nur MTB's). Und weil Canyon so Assi zu mir war gab es halt zu Weihnachten kein Tourqe für mich sondern ein Capra. Und das Neuron habe ich verkauft. Zudem rate ich immer allen ab ein Canyon zu kaufen und schildere meine Erfahrungen.


----------



## filiale (14. Juni 2021)

castle schrieb:


> So, mal ein Update hier. Ich gehe jetzt in den Streit mit Canyon, wegen fehlgeschlagener Nachbesserung, und verlange mein Geld zurück.
> 
> Mein erstes und letztes Canyon.
> 
> ...



Spaltmaß Akkudeckel geht gar nicht, Produtkionsfehler.
Lenker nicht um 90° in jede Richtung drehen geht ebenfalls gar nicht, da hat der Mechaniker die Leitungen zu kurz gehalten.
Daß die Bremsscheibe eiert ist normal und kann mit dem Daumen gerichtet werden. Das wäre kein Grund für eine Reklamation.

Ansonsten ist das Verhalten von Canyon seit Jahren standard. War auch schon vor Corona so.


----------



## mroppelt (22. Juni 2021)

Service bei Canyon ist aktuell miserabel, und das ist "milde" ausgedrückt. Keiner erreichbar, dann ein Chat-Roboter und wenn dann mal eine Antwort kommt ist diese ohne Inhalt. Keiner will helfen. Wie hat sich das geändert. Das ist mittlerweile echt inakzeptabel....ein No-Go.....versucht es selbst...


----------



## Martinwurst (22. Juni 2021)

Roadwarrior84 schrieb:


> Den Rücktritt vom Kaufvertrag würde ich per Einschreiben mit Rückschein in Schriftform und mit Frist zur Antwort mitteilen. Dann müssen die reagieren.


Noch besser und nicht großartig teurer ist die Zustellung per Gerichtsvollzieher. 
Macht auch gleich mehr Eindruck und zeigt, dass man zu allem bereit ist 


Die Bikes selbst sind top, aber das bringt einem halt nichts, wenn sie von inkompetenten "Mechanikern"  zusammengerotzt werden. 
Beim Service gehts dann genauso weiter. 
Ziel ist anscheinend den Kunden maximal zu demoralisieren,  sodass er irgendwann keinen Bock mehr hat.


----------



## olivier (22. Juni 2021)

Meine Di2 vom Rennrad ist tot. Ich habe am 1. Juni über die Website ein Ticket eröffnet und bis heute nichts gehört.


----------



## castle (22. Juni 2021)

Das ist voellig normal, scheiss canyon. Kauf dir von einem beliebigen Hersteller etwas anderes.


----------



## filiale (23. Juni 2021)

olivier schrieb:


> Meine Di2 vom Rennrad ist tot. Ich habe am 1. Juni über die Website ein Ticket eröffnet und bis heute nichts gehört.



Das ist standard und gehört zum weltbesten Service von Canyon. Gibt es gratis


----------



## castle (23. Juni 2021)

Was mich wirklich triggert ist die Selbstbeschreibung Canyons in den Stellenausschreibungen.

CANYON IST EINER DER WELTWEIT FÜHRENDEN HERSTELLER VON RENNRÄDERN, MOUNTAINBIKES, TRIATHLON-, FITNESS-, URBAN- UND E-BIKES. DER DIREKTE WEG MACHT UNS AUS. DAHER VERTREIBEN WIR UNSERE PRODUKTE VON KOBLENZ AUS RUND UM DEN GLOBUS.* HÖCHSTE QUALITÄT UND BESTER KUNDENSERVICE HABEN DABEI OBERSTE PRIORITÄT. *WIR MÖCHTEN IMMER EINEN SCHRITT VORAUS SEIN UND NEUE WEGE GEHEN. DAS IST ES, WAS UNS ANTREIBT. WIR SUCHEN MENSCHEN, DIE SICH MIT TALENT UND BEGEISTERUNG EINBRINGEN UND MIT UNS GEMEINSAM DIE ZUKUNFT DES RADSPORTS GESTALTEN.  https://career.canyon.com/Vacancies/1113/Description/1

Weltweit führender Hersteller, mit Prio auf Qualität und Service. Und es gibt echt noch Leute, die den Laden verteidigen, "das ist ja NUR ein Versender". Am Arsch, die verkaufen Produkte und haben Gewährleistungspflichten, wie jeder andere auch.


----------



## castle (23. Juni 2021)

Nachdem Canyon seit 4 Wochen nicht auf meine E-Mails (der Servicemitarbeiter hat einfach nicht mehr geantwortet) und Kontaktanfragen per Formular reagiert hat, habe ich heute versucht über Chat und Social Media Druck zu machen. Hat auch so weit funktioniert, dass man mir überhaupt mal sagen konnte, dass mein Anliegen in Bearbeitung sei (ich hoffe das stimmt auch) und dann mitteilte, dass man meine öffentlichen Beschwerden auf den sozialen Medien ausblendet.

KEIN SORRY, NIRGENDS. Das man als Kunde schon mit Klarnamen auf Social Media schreiben muss, um überhaupt mal eine Antwort zu bekommen, ist schon die Höhe und einfach nur asozial.

Ich habe noch nie ein Unternehmen erlebt, das dermaßen asozial mit seinen Kunden umgeht. Im Grunde provoziert Canyon mit seinem wochenlangen nicht Antworten auf Serviceanfragen, dass man direkt in den Rechtsstreit geht. Die sitzen das einfach aus. Der Großteil wird wohl einfach resignieren, eine Minderheit geht zum Anwalt. Scheinbar eine erfolgreiche Strategie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olivier (30. Juni 2021)

olivier schrieb:


> Meine Di2 vom Rennrad ist tot. Ich habe am 1. Juni über die Website ein Ticket eröffnet und bis heute nichts gehört.


Nach 4 Wochen wurde mein Fall bearbeitet. Ich habe vorgeschlagen, dass sie mir einfach das Ersatzteil schicke oder ich es alternativ selber bestelle und sie mir die Kosten erstatten. Auf den zweiten Vorschlag sind sie eingegangen und schreiben mir noch 100€ für den Canyon Webshop gut, wenn ich es selber installiere. Wenn ich diese Antwort innert 48h bekommen hätte, fände ich das top. So fand ich es immer noch gut, aber viel zu spät. 

Meine gute Laune ist beim Wechsel der Master Unit aber verflogen. So sehen die Schrauben aus, welche die Master Unit sichern. Man beachte die Aufschrift "0.5 Nm". 





und so sieht eine Master Unit aus, deren Schrauben ein Canyon Mitarbeiter mit 0.5 Nm angezogen hat:




Gute habe ich diesen Beitrag nicht gleich nach dem Wechsel heute Nachmittag geschrieben, sonst hätte ich mich eventuell in der Wortwahl vergriffen.


----------



## filiale (30. Juni 2021)

Was hat denn die falsche Schraubenlänge mit dem Anzugsdrehmoment zu tun ?


----------



## olivier (1. Juli 2021)

Auf dem Bild sind zwei Kunstoffteile zu erkennen. Durch den Halter ist ein zweites Teil gesteckt, welches sich am Rohr abstützt. Mit den Schrauben zieht man das äussere Teil näher zum Rohr, wodurch das innere Teil auf die Batterie drückt. Die Schrauben sind nicht zu lange, wurden aber viel zu fest angezogen. Die eingedrückten Ecken kommen vom inneren Kunstoffteil, welches auf die Batterie gedrückt wurde.


----------



## filiale (1. Juli 2021)

Danke für die Aufklärung.


----------



## SportyBen (4. Juli 2021)

Verstehe ich das richtig, dass die aktuelle Reaktionszeit von Canyon ca. 4 Wochen bis zur ersten Rückmeldung ist?


----------



## olivier (4. Juli 2021)

SportyBen schrieb:


> Verstehe ich das richtig, dass die aktuelle Reaktionszeit von Canyon ca. 4 Wochen bis zur ersten Rückmeldung ist?


Genau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (4. Juli 2021)

SportyBen schrieb:


> Verstehe ich das richtig, dass die aktuelle Reaktionszeit von Canyon ca. 4 Wochen bis zur ersten Rückmeldung ist?



In den meisten Fällen, ja.


----------



## SportyBen (4. Juli 2021)

Hoffentlich läuft die Konversation danach flotter


----------



## filiale (4. Juli 2021)

SportyBen schrieb:


> Hoffentlich läuft die Konversation danach flotter


bedingt, kommt darauf an worum es geht, einige hier warten dann nur noch 2 Wochen, bei Bestellungen aber geht es flott (Geld verdienen).


----------



## Martinwurst (4. Juli 2021)

olivier schrieb:


> schreiben mir noch 100€ für den Canyon Webshop gut,


Was ist denn daran gut?
Im Canyon Webshop gibts doch nur überteuerte Scheiße.
Maximal um ein Ersatzschaltauge zu kaufen ist der gut, aber dafür brauchst du keine 100 Euro.


----------



## Cycliste17 (5. Juli 2021)

Martinwurst schrieb:


> Was ist denn daran gut?
> Im Canyon Webshop gibts doch nur überteuerte Scheiße.
> Maximal um ein Ersatzschaltauge zu kaufen ist der gut, aber dafür brauchst du keine 100 Euro.


Genau das ist ja der Trick daran. Man erstattet Dir nur einen Teil des Preises. Den Rest investierst Du in die Kasse. Das soll suggerieren; Du hast ein Schnäppchen gemacht! Die Gutschriften sind im höheren Preis teilweise mit drin. Zu verschenken hat kein Unternehmen etwas.


----------



## olivier (5. Juli 2021)

Ich wollte das Rad sicher nicht einschicken und hatte die Master Unit in unter 10min getauscht. Jetzt konnte ich noch zwei Garmin Halter (Rennrad und Bike) für mich kostenfrei bestellen. In dem Fall finde ich das eigentlich echt ok. Klar, die 100€ haben Canyon nur 50€ gekostet. Die Halter (Rennrad speziell für Canyon Lenker/Vorbau Einheit CHF 36, Bike CHF 40, Versand CHF 20) hätte ich natürlich bei Hibike oder bike-components bestellt, aber so interessiert mich der Preis eigentlich gar nicht. Für mich steht der Gegenwert der Garmin Halter. Ich würde es als Unternehmen genau gleich machen (die Antwort aber inner 24h nach Eingang verschicken).

Daher fände ich das eine gute Reaktion, wenn sie nicht erst einen Monat nach meiner Anfrage gekommen wäre.


----------



## S_o_S (5. Juli 2021)

Ich habe einen Riss an einer Schweißnaht eines Spectral AL... soll ich nen eigenen Thread aufmachen und euch an meinem Abenteuer mit teilhaben lassen während es sich vor mir entfaltet?


----------



## filiale (5. Juli 2021)

S_o_S schrieb:


> Ich habe einen Riss an einer Schweißnaht eines Spectral AL... soll ich nen eigenen Thread aufmachen und euch an meinem Abenteuer mit teilhaben lassen während es sich vor mir entfaltet?



Nö, dafür gibt es genug threads....aber stell mal ein Bild rein wo der Riss ist (vermutlich Kettenstrebe).


----------



## Deleted 512898 (5. Juli 2021)

S_o_S schrieb:


> Ich habe einen Riss an einer Schweißnaht eines Spectral AL... soll ich nen eigenen Thread aufmachen und euch an meinem Abenteuer mit teilhaben lassen während es sich vor mir entfaltet?


Bitte, je mehr Threads Canyon bezüglich des Services bekommt, desto mehr Leuten hilfst du bei der Kaufentscheidung.


----------



## Cycliste17 (5. Juli 2021)

Roadwarrior84 schrieb:


> Bitte, je mehr Threads Canyon bezüglich des Services bekommt, desto mehr Leuten hilfst du bei der Kaufentscheidung.


Meinst Du das hilft? Wenn ich mir so die Zahlen von Canyon anschaue, haben die gut verkauft in den letzten Jahren. Trotz mehr Kritik. Im Lockdown letztes Jahr haben die Rennräder mit Canyon-Schriftzug und Scheibenbremse hier auch stark zugenommen. Vorher fuhren hier mehr Marken von Stadler herum. Die teuren waren Räder von Cervelo oder aus Italien. Da müsste noch viel mehr passieren damit sich herumspricht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nikl69 (6. Juli 2021)

es hilft aber das Regenwetter zu ertragen..... immer wenn ich langeweile habe ich schaue ich mal im Canyon Forum vorbei... 😇


----------



## Cycliste17 (6. Juli 2021)

Da würde ich lieber über den Tellerrand schauen. Gibt noch so viel mehr auf dem Planet Erde.


----------



## gelala (8. Juli 2021)

Und wieder enttäuscht Canyon: das im Februar bestellte Grand Canyon (damaliger LT: Mai) wird nun erneut, und zwar in den August hinein verschoben.
Erfahren habe ich davon nur auf Nachfrage. Die letzte Lieferverzögerung für ~20 Juli hätte längst eine Zahlungsanforderung auslösen müssen, diese blieb aus also habe ich im Chat nachgefragt. Da heißt es nun Lieferung ist für Anfang August vorgesehen. Der Service wollte meine Bestellung direkt stornieren, ich hatte den Eindruck das wäre ihm am liebsten gewesen..

Standard blabla... globale Verzögerungen und Lieferkettenprobleme....mag sein, aber eben nicht 6 Monate lang. Für ein Standard-08/15-Rad. Canyon ist bei mir definitiv durch.

Sofern ich was alternatives finde, auch teurer, können sie das Ding behalten oder dem nächsten Narren geben der sich die Füße platt wartet.


----------



## Enfield86 (8. Juli 2021)

Radon kann ab Mitte/Ende Juli wieder liefern.


----------



## castle (8. Juli 2021)

gelala schrieb:


> Und wieder enttäuscht Canyon: das im Februar bestellte Grand Canyon (damaliger LT: Mai) wird nun erneut, und zwar in den August hinein verschoben.
> Erfahren habe ich davon nur auf Nachfrage. Die letzte Lieferverzögerung für ~20 Juli hätte längst eine Zahlungsanforderung auslösen müssen, diese blieb aus also habe ich im Chat nachgefragt. Da heißt es nun Lieferung ist für Anfang August vorgesehen. Der Service wollte meine Bestellung direkt stornieren, ich hatte den Eindruck das wäre ihm am liebsten gewesen..
> 
> Standard blabla... globale Verzögerungen und Lieferkettenprobleme....mag sein, aber eben nicht 6 Monate lang. Für ein Standard-08/15-Rad. Canyon ist bei mir definitiv durch.
> ...



Stornier es. Auch andere Hersteller haben schöne Bikes.


----------



## Cycliste17 (8. Juli 2021)

castle schrieb:


> Stornier es. Auch andere Hersteller haben schöne Bikes.


Der Kauf ist das eine, stell Dir Mal vor Du hast einen Garantiefall bei Canyon 😨
Ich bin bei jedem Beitrag froh, nicht auf sie hereingefallen zu sein.


----------



## olivier (8. Juli 2021)

castle schrieb:


> Stornier es. Auch andere Hersteller haben schöne Bikes.


Würde ich auch empfehlen. 

Ich baue seit Jahren meine Bikes selber, aber als Vater muss ich halt auf Budget (Zeit und Geld) schauen. Da dachte ich, ein Canyon Rennrad ist günstiger als Einzelteile und wenn was kaputt ist kann ich es ja problemlos flicken. Aber dann brauche ich ein Ersatzteil für > 100€ und wollte das nicht auf eigenes Risiko vorfinanzieren. Und schon beginnt der Ärger.


----------



## gelala (8. Juli 2021)

Enfield86 schrieb:


> Radon kann ab Mitte/Ende Juli wieder liefern.


Aktuell ist das Pendant, ZR Lady, „sold out“
Leider ist das Mädel eher farbfixiert als technologie-affin….


----------



## gelala (21. Juli 2021)

Bestellung im Februar. Info:





Die erste Mitteilung bzgl. Verzug finde ich gerade nicht ...

Dann kam diese hier:




Und nun diese:





Und ich bin mir sicher, das war noch nicht das Ende.
Selber schuld, wer noch bei Canyon bestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cycliste17 (22. Juli 2021)

Und jetzt storniert?


----------



## gelala (22. Juli 2021)

Cycliste17 schrieb:


> Und jetzt storniert?


Nö warum. Damit die schön umdisponieren können? Warten wir erst Mal auf die Zahlungsanforderung...Vorkasse....


----------



## SportyBen (5. August 2021)

Mein Crash Replacement Rahmen hat auch eine angedrohte Lieferzeit von einem halben Jahr.
Mal sehen, wann er wirklich kommt.


----------



## Martinwurst (13. September 2021)

Ist euch eigtl. schon augefallen, dass Canyon mittlerweile total gute Bewertungen bei Trust Pilot und Google hat?
Vor nicht allzu langer Zeit hat dort alles rot aufgeleuchtet, 1,5 Sterne von 5 und was weiß ich, quasi eine Beschwerde nach der anderen.
Irgendwie drängt sich da bei mir der Verdacht auf, dass sie sich in China ein paar Tausend  gute Bewertungen gekauft haben 

Vor allem ist es ja nicht gerade so, dass der Service während der Coronazeit plötzlich so viel besser geworden wäre, was diese Trendwende rechtfertigen würde.


----------



## GTTF3 (14. September 2021)

Hallo, 

Eine gute stammt aber auch von mir, obwohl ich Reklamationen hatte und derzeit noch habe.

Vor einigen Wochen hatten sie aber auch Stellen ausgeschriebenen in den sie fürs Qualitätsmanagements und dergleichen suchten...

Ich will mal positiv unterstellen, dass sich da was getan hat?!?

Schlecht erreichbar sind sie derzeit immer noch, allerdings zeigen sie sich sehr flexibel ich bekam sogar eine Freigabe für eine Reparatur bei der örtlichen Werkstatt meiner Wahl, auch wenn ich es letztendlich selber gemacht habe.

Ich habe mich vor dem Kauf ja auch damit befasst aber auch mit der Historie von Canyon und ich fand gut dass es aus den Ursprüngen her für den Sport gestanden hat, es ein "deutscher" Hersteller im Sinne von Lokal etc. ist. 

Wenn sie aus den Fehlern der Vergangenheit gelernt haben umso besser!


----------



## Cycliste17 (14. September 2021)

GTTF3 schrieb:


> Ich habe mich vor dem Kauf ja auch damit befasst aber auch mit der Historie von Canyon und ich fand gut dass es aus den Ursprüngen her für den Sport gestanden hat, es ein "deutscher" Hersteller im Sinne von Lokal etc. ist


Jaaaaa..... das waren noch Zeiten wo sie mit Anhänger und Material die Leute versorgt haben. Von Rennen zu Rennen getingelt und der Chef persönlich hat noch mitgemacht. Damals ging noch vieles.
Heute ist der Laden einfach viel zu groß und auch das Geld ist viel zu viel geworden.
Das ist wie in der Politik, der kleine Abgeordnete steht in der Fussgängerpassage und gibt sich ganz bürgernah. Mit der Karriere verschwindet dann das Interesse am Bürger, und es geht um Macht, Einfluss, Posten, Nebeneinkünfte,...
Geld verändert Menschen.

Und die gekauften Bewertungen von Agenturen.... Das machen viele Firmen. Auch Firmen, die nur eine Scheinadresse haben und nur virtuell existieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jan-1989 (4. Oktober 2021)

Also ich hatte 2019 nen Canyon, Bike war super und Service über Facebook ebenfalls ... Hotline oder Mail konnte man da aber schon vergessen :-D  Bin dann zu Propain rüber ... mega Bike und mega Service, egal ob am Telefon oder per Mail ... was zu bemängeln hatte ich da auch, wurde auch schnell geholfen und behoben .... nun bin ich fürs 29er Spectral wieder zu Canyon :-D
Nach wie vor wird einem über Facebook zeitnah und meist kompetent geantwortet, über Mail und Telefon versuche ich es da schon seit damals nimmer ^^


----------



## Black-Under (4. Oktober 2021)

Ich baue mir ja gerade ein DownCountry Rad auf Basis eines Neuron Rahmens auf.

Ich muss sagen der Service von Canyon ist so schlecht nicht mehr. 
Ich hatte eine Anfrage gestellt wegen Zubehör Teilen (Schaltauge, Do CHio)  zu dem Rahmen und nach Einbaumaße des Dämpfers etc. 
Es hatte zwar einige Zeit gedauert bis mir auf die erste Mail geantwortet wurde, aber dann kam eine Antwort nach spätestens einen Tag, das Schaltauge hatte ich so nach zwei Wochen, auf den Do Chip (gibts nur in Kombi mit Steckachse) muss ich allerdings noch warten da nicht verfügbar.


----------



## CoilRocks (23. Oktober 2021)

Hatte kürzlich auch ne Anfrage über FB sowie Ersatzteile bestellt und finde ebenfalls, dass der Service wieder in die richtig Richtung geht! Auf jeden Fall ist Canyon für mich wieder im „relevant Set“ für das nächste Bike.


----------



## Cycliste17 (23. Oktober 2021)

Du lässt Dich ja leicht überzeugen. 
Verkaufen werden sie Dir schon eher etwas als zB einen Garantiefall abwickeln, an dem sie nichts verdienen. Aber die Preise sind schon verlockend....
Mich überzeugt momentan nichts, Lieferbarkeit ist schön aber kein Argument. Das können andere auch.


----------



## CoilRocks (23. Oktober 2021)

Hast das falsch verstanden, es ging bei meiner FB Anfrage um einen Garantiefall, sonst hätte ich nicht diesen Kanal gewählt.


----------



## filiale (23. Oktober 2021)

Was machen die ohne FB ? Warum funktioniert es nicht so gut über die normale HP ? Da ist doch der Wurm drin.


----------



## CoilRocks (23. Oktober 2021)

Ist mir ehrlich gesagt zweitrangig, für mich zählt nur, ob mein Anliegen zufriedenstellend gelöst wird.


----------



## SHRED-tail (26. Oktober 2021)

Mein Erlebnis mit dem Canyon Service… exklusiv für euch:

Die Hauptlager an meinem Strive sind defekt, von daher wollte ich ein Neues bei Canyon bestellen…

Ich habe vorab extra angerufen um die Lieferzeit abzuklären. Man sagte mir drei Wochen… ok, dachte ich, kann ich mit leben.

Ich habe bestellt… Liefertermin plötzlich Feb 2022... ich dachte: WTF?!

Ich habe angerufen… leider konnte mir keiner erklären wie das nur passieren konnte...Man konnte mir auch nicht sagen woran es liegt und wann es denn wirklich geliefert wird, denn bei der Canyon Hotline kann offensichtlich nicht sehen, was im Canyon „Home“ passiert und wo es klemmt. Strange!

Jetzt nach 2 Monaten bekomme ich plötzlich meine Bestellung. Super vielen Dank!

Man könnte meinen das wäre das Ende der Geschichte, aber das Beste kommt noch:

Auf der Stückliste der Explosionszeichnung, war nicht klar zu erkennen, ob man mit der Ersatzteil-Nummer ein Lager bestellt oder einen Lager-Satz (wer in der Schule aufpasst hat weiß: Ein Satz sind zwei Lager)

Ich habe mich vorbildlich an den Service gewendet und das hinterfragt, sogar mehrfach, man weiß ja nie an wen man so gerät:

Per Chat bestätigte man mir: Ja, du bekommst einen Satz, zwei Lager

Per Mail bestätigte man mir: Ja, du bekommst einen Satz, zwei Lager

Per Telefon bestätigte man mir: Ja, du bekommst einen Satz, zwei Lager



Heute - nach 2 Monaten - halte ich mein Päckchen erwartungsvoll in den Händen, was ist drin?

*EIN LAGER.*

Einfach nicht zu fassen. Jetzt habe ich zwei Monate auf  *EIN *einfaches* LAGER* für 20€ gewartet.

NIE WIEDER!!!

Bestelle nun für 18€ zwei Stück, die habe ich dann Ende Woche bei mir zu Hause.


----------



## S-H-A (26. Oktober 2021)

SHRED-tail schrieb:


> Mein Erlebnis mit dem Canyon Service… exklusiv für euch:
> 
> Die Hauptlager an meinem Strive sind defekt, von daher wollte ich ein Neues bei Canyon bestellen…
> 
> ...


Warum hast du dir die Teile nicht sofort selber geordert? War ja absehbar.


----------



## filiale (26. Oktober 2021)

SHRED-tail schrieb:


> Mein Erlebnis mit dem Canyon Service… exklusiv für euch:
> 
> Die Hauptlager an meinem Strive sind defekt, von daher wollte ich ein Neues bei Canyon bestellen…
> 
> ...



so ziemlich jeder weiß über den möglichen schlechten Service, Du auch, sonst hättest Du Dich nicht vorher so abgesichert. Wieso bestellste denn da überhaupt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cycliste17 (27. Oktober 2021)

Bike24 hat auch Lager.....


----------



## SHRED-tail (28. Oktober 2021)

Hinterher ist man immer schlauer... passiert mir nie wieder.

Es geht weiter:

Ich habe den Service kontaktiert. Man hat mir schnell ohne Widerworte das zweite Lager zugesendet. Wo nun der Fehler lag wurde nicht kommentiert.

Gerade wollte ich das erste Lager einbauen.

Überraschung! Es ist ein 6902 Rillenkugellager.

Laut Zeichnung/Stückliste und Bestellung sollte es ein 7902 Schrägkugellager sein.


Wieder den Service kontaktiert, mal sehen, was jetzt als nächstes passiert.


----------



## CoilRocks (29. Oktober 2021)

Ist natürlich immer blöd, wenn man nicht gleich bekommt, was man benötigt und offensichtlich ist ein Fehler unterlaufen bzw. den Mitarbeitern liegen falsche Infos zum Lager vor, weil die Zeichnung oder Stückliste nicht richtig gepflegt ist.

Aber ich kann weder Deine Tonalität nachvollziehen, noch die Aufregung. Es passieren halt nun mal Fehler, überall, und Canyon versucht Dir doch zu helfen, es ist doch kein Fall von Verweigerung.

Wie andere schon geschrieben haben, Lager gibt es ja auch woanders: Ausbauen, Bezeichnung ablesen und bestellen; dabei auch noch Zeit sparen.

Aber jeder so wie er will.


----------



## filiale (29. Oktober 2021)

CoilRocks schrieb:


> Ist natürlich immer blöd, wenn man nicht gleich bekommt, was man benötigt und offensichtlich ist ein Fehler unterlaufen bzw. den Mitarbeitern liegen falsche Infos zum Lager vor, weil die Zeichnung oder Stückliste nicht richtig gepflegt ist.
> 
> Aber ich kann weder Deine Tonalität nachvollziehen, noch die Aufregung. Es passieren halt nun mal Fehler, überall, und Canyon versucht Dir doch zu helfen, es ist doch kein Fall von Verweigerung.
> 
> ...



Das Problem bei Canyon ist, dass die Anzahl an Fehlern schon sehr häufig ist, insbesondere an der Hotline. Da wünscht man sich einfach mehr Kompetenz. Dann würden Fragen und Probleme schnell und sorglos erledigt werden können. So wie es jetzt ist, dauert es nicht nur ewig, sondern durch falsche Informationen kommt es erst zu weiteren Problemen.


----------



## sebbl111 (29. Oktober 2021)

CoilRocks schrieb:


> Aber ich kann weder Deine Tonalität nachvollziehen, noch die Aufregung. Es passieren halt nun mal Fehler, überall, und Canyon versucht Dir doch zu helfen, es ist doch kein Fall von Verweigerung.


Das Lager erst viel später als abgesprochen, dann in falscher Stückzahl und dann noch in falscher Ausführung zu versenden ist für mich auch eine Art der Verweigerung. Oder was hätten sie noch alles falsch machen sollen? 
Ich kann den Betroffenen voll verstehen. Vor allem vor dem Hintergrund der aufgewendeten Zeit und der Tatsache, dass er sich wegen verschiedenen Belangen extra noch rückversichert hat.


----------



## Cycliste17 (29. Oktober 2021)

sebbl111 schrieb:


> Das Lager erst viel später als abgesprochen, dann in falscher Stückzahl und dann noch in falscher Ausführung zu versenden ist für mich auch eine Art der Verweigerung. Oder was hätten sie noch alles falsch machen sollen?
> Ich kann den Betroffenen voll verstehen. Vor allem vor dem Hintergrund der aufgewendeten Zeit und der Tatsache, dass er sich wegen verschiedenen Belangen extra noch rückversichert hat.


Der Verdacht auf schlechte Kommunikation innerhalb der Firma, Quereinsteiger mit ungenügender Ausbildung und Hungerlöhne kam doch hier schon mehrmals. 
Einmal hatte ich aber auch mal mehrere Pannen in einer Bestellung. War aber ein anderer Laden. Hatte nur Speichen und Felge bestellt, die Nabe hatte ich ja schon hier. Wurde dann ohne Nachfrage einfach storniert. Angerufen und nachgefragt; man dachte die Bestellung wäre ein Scherz gewesen. Warscheinlich auch, weil ich Sa um 23 Uhr bestellt hatte. Dann kam das Paket und: Speichen zu kurz! Wieder angerufen und der nette (ältere?) Herr meinte er hätte sie aus dem falschen Karton genommen. Das war dort aber nur einmal und nicht wieder passiert. Es kann sein dass man einen schlechten Tag oder mehrere hat, weil man sich mit irgendeinem Problem mehr beschäftigt. Aber über Jahre, dann stimmt da insgesamt etwas nicht.


----------



## S_o_S (29. Oktober 2021)

S_o_S schrieb:


> Ich habe einen Riss an einer Schweißnaht eines Spectral AL... soll ich nen eigenen Thread aufmachen und euch an meinem Abenteuer mit teilhaben lassen während es sich vor mir entfaltet?



Ich will euch mal ein abschließendes Urteil geben und auch ein bisschen eine Lanze für Canyon brechen:

Nach der Kontaktierung bezüglich meines Rahmenschadens wollte Canyon detaillierte Fotos des Schadens. Anschließend wurde der Versand eines Ersatzrahmens angestoßen. Das ganze hat etwa 3 Monate gedauert, dann hatte ich Rahmen+Schwinge in neu daheim stehen, lediglich die Versandkosten habe ich bezahlt.

Der anstrengendsten Punkt bei der ganzen Nummer war, jemanden ans Telefon zu bekommen oder die Emails zu beantworten. Gerade in der Anfangsphase vergingen teils Wochen, bis ne Antwort kam.

Kleine Bonus-Story: Mit nem Kumpel war ich die Woche im Testcenter in Koblenz und der Service dort war exzellent. Netter Berater, der sich für uns locker 1 1/2h Zeit genommen hat, ohne drängeln, ohne Zeitdruck. War bislang mein bestes Einzelhandels-Beratungserlebnis. 


Mein Fazit: Würde Canyon wieder kaufen, mein Kumpel hat eins bestellt und mein Bruder jetzt auch.


----------



## S-H-A (29. Oktober 2021)

S_o_S schrieb:


> Ich will euch mal ein abschließendes Urteil geben und auch ein bisschen eine Lanze für Canyon brechen:
> 
> Nach der Kontaktierung bezüglich meines Rahmenschadens wollte Canyon detaillierte Fotos des Schadens. Anschließend wurde der Versand eines Ersatzrahmens angestoßen. Das ganze hat etwa 3 Monate gedauert, dann hatte ich Rahmen+Schwinge in neu daheim stehen, lediglich die Versandkosten habe ich bezahlt.
> 
> ...


Dann ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit groß, daß wieder eins reißt.


----------



## S_o_S (29. Oktober 2021)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Dann ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit groß, daß wieder eins reißt.


Das kann ich selbstverständlich nicht ausschließen. Wollte hier auch nicht über eventuelle Qualitätsprobleme berichten sondern über den erlebten Service.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (29. Oktober 2021)

S_o_S schrieb:


> Kleine Bonus-Story: Mit nem Kumpel war ich die Woche im Testcenter in Koblenz und der Service dort war exzellent. Netter Berater, der sich für uns locker 1 1/2h Zeit genommen hat, ohne drängeln, ohne Zeitdruck. War bislang mein bestes Einzelhandels-Beratungserlebnis.



Das ist bei Canyon schon seit Jahren unverändert gut. Also nix neues.

Wenn Canyon den After Sales Service in den Griff bekommen würde (was seit Jahren nicht der Fall ist), wäre das ein gigantisch guter Laden.


----------



## SHRED-tail (30. Oktober 2021)

Hier noch das freche Ende der Geschichte:

Auf meine Rückfrage bzgl. des falschen Lager bekam ich folgende Antwort:

"Dir wurden Rillenkugellager angeboten, da wir aktuell keine Schrägkugellager vorrätig haben. Für dein Bike passt jedoch auch das höherwertige Rillenkugellager, da die Maße identisch sind."

Ich habe mich dann für eine Retour entschieden, da...


mir einfach kommentarlos, wissentlich andere Lager geschickt wurden
es hier so dargestellt wurde, als ob es ein Angebot gewesen wäre (dazu müsste man erstmal Kenntnis davon haben)
ich bezweifele, dass Rillenkugellager an der Stelle das Richtige sind (25NM(!!) auf dem Bolzen)


----------



## PORTEX77 (30. Oktober 2021)

S_o_S schrieb:


> Das kann ich selbstverständlich nicht ausschließen. Wollte hier auch nicht über eventuelle Qualitätsprobleme berichten sondern über den erlebten Service.


Wenn du was neues kaufen willst, sind die immer sehr bemüht.
Bis .....
Bis du aus der Tür bist nach dem Kauf...


----------



## Cycliste17 (30. Oktober 2021)

SHRED-tail schrieb:


> "Dir wurden Rillenkugellager angeboten, da wir aktuell keine Schrägkugellager vorrätig haben. Für dein Bike passt jedoch auch das höherwertige Rillenkugellager, da die Maße identisch sind."


Ach, Schrägkugellager sind minderwertiger? Das ist ja interessant. Und weil's passt haben wir dir einfach mal ein Lager aus unserem Fundus geschickt. Hammer! 
Ich hätte mir einen anderen Text ausgedacht.


----------



## Cycliste17 (30. Oktober 2021)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Wenn du was neues kaufen willst, sind die immer sehr bemüht.


Beweis:


S_o_S schrieb:


> Mit nem Kumpel war ich die Woche im Testcenter in Koblenz und der Service dort war exzellent. Netter Berater, der sich für uns locker 1 1/2h Zeit genommen hat, ohne drängeln, ohne Zeitdruck. War bislang mein bestes Einzelhandels-Beratungserlebnis.
> 
> 
> Mein Fazit: Würde Canyon wieder kaufen, mein Kumpel hat eins bestellt und mein Bruder jetzt auch.


Es fallen immer noch genug Leute auf sie herein.


----------



## PORTEX77 (30. Oktober 2021)

Cycliste17 schrieb:


> Beweis:
> 
> Es fallen immer noch genug Leute auf sie herein.


Darauf bezog sich ja mein Post


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S-H-A (30. Oktober 2021)

filiale schrieb:


> Das ist bei Canyon schon seit Jahren unverändert gut. Also nix neues.
> 
> Wenn Canyon den After Sales Service in den Griff bekommen würde (was seit Jahren nicht der Fall ist), wäre das ein gigantisch guter Laden.


Na, erstmal die Quote der Rahmenbrüche reduzieren. Und das Argument, welches gleich kommt, dass Canyon ja auch viel verkauft, zieht bei mir nicht. Ich kenne nur ein Bike von Canyon, das 5 Jahre gelebt hat. Meine Stadtschlampe. Aber auch hier fahre ich seit 7 Jahren mit einem Riss in der Sitzstrebe zur Arbeit.


----------



## filiale (30. Oktober 2021)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Na, erstmal die Quote der Rahmenbrüche reduzieren. Und das Argument, welches gleich kommt, dass Canyon ja auch viel verkauft, zieht bei mir nicht. Ich kenne nur ein Bike von Canyon, das 5 Jahre gelebt hat. Meine Stadtschlampe. Aber auch hier fahre ich seit 7 Jahren mit einem Riss in der Sitzstrebe zur Arbeit.



Wenn ich wüßte dass der Service funktioniert, wäre mir ein Riss egal. Dann wird alles getauscht und gut ist. So wie es ausschaut wird das aber nie passieren.


----------



## S-H-A (30. Oktober 2021)

filiale schrieb:


> Wenn ich wüßte dass der Service funktioniert, wäre mir ein Riss egal. Dann wird alles getauscht und gut ist. So wie es ausschaut wird das aber nie passieren.


Ne, unwahrscheinlich. Ich kenne es nur so. Seit dem 2006er Nerve...


----------



## Cycliste17 (30. Oktober 2021)

filiale schrieb:


> Wenn ich wüßte dass der Service funktioniert, wäre mir ein Riss egal. Dann wird alles getauscht und gut ist. So wie es ausschaut wird das aber nie passieren.


Umbauen werden sie Dir in Rechnung stellen. Glaube nicht daß Dir das dann noch egal ist.


----------



## filiale (30. Oktober 2021)

Cycliste17 schrieb:


> Umbauen werden sie Dir in Rechnung stellen. Glaube nicht daß Dir das dann noch egal ist.



nicht wenn Du nur den Rahmen hinschickst


----------



## CoilRocks (1. Dezember 2021)

Hatten die Tage erneut zweimal Kontakt zum Canyon Service, einmal zum alten und einmal zum neuen Bike. Habe innerhalb von 1-2 Tagen Rückmeldung bekommen, kompetent, freundlich und einmal sogar unerwartet mit einem Gutschein. Mir kann keiner erzählen, dass sich bei Canyon nix getan hat. Vor nicht allzu langer Zeit hätte so etwas 2 Wochen gedauert, also aus meiner Sicht gute Entwicklung zurück zu einem soliden Servicelevel.

Klar, das sagt noch nichts über das Kulanzverhalten, wenn es mal richtig drauf ankommt. Aber auch da hatte ich gerade bei einem anderen Hersteller keine gute Erfahrung gemacht, das gibt es wohl überall. Die Basics jedenfalls passen für mich bei Canyon wieder!


----------



## Bobbele55 (5. Dezember 2021)

CoilRocks schrieb:


> Hatten die Tage erneut zweimal Kontakt zum Canyon Service, einmal zum alten und einmal zum neuen Bike. Habe innerhalb von 1-2 Tagen Rückmeldung bekommen, kompetent, freundlich und einmal sogar unerwartet mit einem Gutschein. Mir kann keiner erzählen, dass sich bei Canyon nix getan hat. Vor nicht allzu langer Zeit hätte so etwas 2 Wochen gedauert, also aus meiner Sicht gute Entwicklung zurück zu einem soliden Servicelevel.
> 
> Klar, das sagt noch nichts über das Kulanzverhalten, wenn es mal richtig drauf ankommt. Aber auch da hatte ich gerade bei einem anderen Hersteller keine gute Erfahrung gemacht, das gibt es wohl überall. Die Basics jedenfalls passen für mich bei Canyon wieder!


Hab auch in den letzten Wochen Kontakt per E Mail zu Canyon Service gehabt.
Schnelle ( innerhalb ein- max zwei Tage) Antwort als Resultat, diese wiederum voll zufriedenstellend war.
Also, meine Erfahrung mit Canyon Service ist positiv!


----------



## Waldemar123 (27. März 2022)

Hallo,

wie sieht es mit dem Service denn aus wenn man einen Canyon Vertragspartner am Wohnort hat ? Überlege mir ein Canyon E-MTB zu bestellen, und hätte auch am Ort ein Vertragspartner von Canyon. Hab mit dem auch schon gesprochen, Garantiethemen und Inspektionen würden über den laufen. Da kann man ja eigentlich nicht viel falsch machen oder ??

Mfg


----------



## SHRED-tail (27. März 2022)

Habe keine Erfahrungen... aber am Ende hat er doch auch nur per Tel oder Mail mit Canyon Kontakt, wenn es um was großes... ist ja "nur" franchise...

Je nachdem was ist, könnte er aber sicher trotzdem helfen. Bremse defekt oder was auch immer.


----------



## Waldemar123 (27. März 2022)

Okay. Er hatte mir das zumindest ganz gut verkauft. Oder zumindest ein Sicherheitsgefühl gegeben 😅.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (15. April 2022)

Wie kann ich bei Canyon eigentlich eine Rezension erstellen wenn ich ein Bike dort gekauft habe ?


----------



## SHRED-tail (15. April 2022)

Du könntest dich mit einem Plakat vor das Canyon Home stellen und ein Foto machen 🤣


----------



## idmoto (16. April 2022)

Cycliste17 schrieb:


> Der Verdacht auf schlechte Kommunikation innerhalb der Firma, Quereinsteiger mit ungenügender Ausbildung und Hungerlöhne kam doch hier schon mehrmals.
> Einmal hatte ich aber auch mal mehrere Pannen in einer Bestellung. War aber ein anderer Laden. Hatte nur Speichen und Felge bestellt, die Nabe hatte ich ja schon hier. Wurde dann ohne Nachfrage einfach storniert. Angerufen und nachgefragt; man dachte die Bestellung wäre ein Scherz gewesen. Warscheinlich auch, weil ich Sa um 23 Uhr bestellt hatte. Dann kam das Paket und: Speichen zu kurz! Wieder angerufen und der nette (ältere?) Herr meinte er hätte sie aus dem falschen Karton genommen. Das war dort aber nur einmal und nicht wieder passiert. Es kann sein dass man einen schlechten Tag oder mehrere hat, weil man sich mit irgendeinem Problem mehr beschäftigt. Aber über Jahre, dann stimmt da insgesamt etwas nicht.


Habe mal ein  Exceed vom einen Canyon Mitarbeiter abgekauft, leider war in den Unterlagen eine Gehaltsabrechnung . Fast ein Schock bekommen..


----------



## filiale (16. April 2022)

idmoto schrieb:


> Habe mal ein  Exceed vom einen Canyon Mitarbeiter abgekauft, leider war in den Unterlagen eine Gehaltsabrechnung . Fast ein Schock bekommen..



weil recht hoch oder recht niedrig ? Hinzu kommt natürlich automatisch immer der Vergleich des eigenen Gehalts. Wärst Du Friseur könnte es recht viel sein, wärst Du Dipl. Ing. bei Porsche könnte es sehr wenig sein was man bei Canyon verdient.


----------



## Cycliste17 (16. April 2022)

idmoto schrieb:


> Habe mal ein  Exceed vom einen Canyon Mitarbeiter abgekauft, leider war in den Unterlagen eine Gehaltsabrechnung . Fast ein Schock bekommen..



Mindestlohn?


----------



## idmoto (16. April 2022)

Cycliste17 schrieb:


> Mindestlohn?


sehr wenig, ich glaub kaum


----------



## Basti138 (16. April 2022)

Von der Höhe, dass meine Mutter beim Putzen mehr verdient?


----------



## Cycliste17 (16. April 2022)

Auf jeden Fall soviel, dass man davon wohl kaum leben kann. 
Teilzeit, Zeitarbeit, Aushilfe und den Rest bekommst Du vom Jobcenter. Bedeutet: arbeiten bis ins Grab. Anders sind die Geschäftszahlen aber auch nicht zu erklären. Die einen nutzen das System mehr aus, die anderen weniger.
Davon merkt nur der Kunde wenig bis nichts.


----------



## filiale (17. April 2022)

idmoto schrieb:


> sehr wenig, ich glaub kaum



war es jetzt viel oder wenig ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basti138 (17. April 2022)

Viel weniger


----------



## demouser (17. April 2022)

Cycliste17 schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall soviel, dass man davon wohl kaum leben kann.
> Teilzeit, Zeitarbeit, Aushilfe und den Rest bekommst Du vom Jobcenter. Bedeutet: arbeiten bis ins Grab. Anders sind die Geschäftszahlen aber auch nicht zu erklären. Die einen nutzen das System mehr aus, die anderen weniger.
> Davon merkt nur der Kunde wenig bis nichts.



Das kannst du auch gerne übertragen auf andere Hersteller, insbesondere Klamotten....anders lassen sich die Geschäftszahlen nicht erklären. 
Frag doch mal wo die Hersteller ihre Rahmen backen / schweissen lassen und vor allem unter welchen Bedingungen. 
Aber jetzt hier einzig und allein auf Canyon einzudreschen, ist doch schon ziemlich engstirnig.


----------



## Cycliste17 (17. April 2022)

demouser schrieb:


> Das kannst du auch gerne übertragen auf andere Hersteller, insbesondere Klamotten....anders lassen sich die Geschäftszahlen nicht erklären.



Eben, eigentlich auf so gut wie jede Branche.
In meinem Bereich verdienen die unteren Berufsgruppen auch nicht viel, bei meiner Sis in der Auto-Branche bauen auch Leiharbeiter an 80.000€+ Autos. 
Und der böse Tönnies aus der Fleischverarbeitung tut auch nichts anderes was die Konkurrenz nicht täte. Vielleicht sind die Zustände bei den anderen noch schlechter? 
Dieses System ist über die Jahrzehnte gewachsen. Wer nicht mitmacht ist wohl bald raus. Nur manche nutzen es stärker aus, für mehr Geld für die eigene Tasche.


----------



## filiale (17. April 2022)

Außerdem weiß man nicht in welchem Bereich der Herr Canyon tätig war. Wenn er an der Kasse steht ist der Verdienst sicher niedriger als in der Entwicklung.


----------



## Cycliste17 (17. April 2022)

idmoto schrieb:


> leider war in den Unterlagen eine Gehaltsabrechnung . Fast ein Schock bekommen.



Wohl eher nicht aus der Entwicklung.


----------



## idmoto (17. April 2022)

Service Mitarbeiter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sauerlaender75 (17. November 2022)

Als ich 2/2021 mein erstes Canyon gekauft habe, hatte immer Angst vor dem Tag das etwas innerhalb der Garantie kaputt geht. Jetzt am Wochende und somit 3 Monate vor dem Ende der gesetzlichen Garantie, ist mein Befürchtung wahr geworden - die Iridiumdropper war am Samstag ohne Druck, also ist sie undicht geworden und damit begann meine Canyon-Service-Geschichte, vor der hier im Forum so viele Gruselgeschichten existieren:

Am Sonntag den Support angeschrieben, Montag morgen direkt Antwort erhalten das man mir auf Kulanz Ersatz Vorab schickt, und ich nach dem Tausch die alte zurückschicken muss, Dienstag ging die Dropper in Versand und nur durch eine Verzögerung auf dem Postweg halte ich jetzt erst am Donnerstag den Ersatz in der Hand. Warum hatte ich so einen Schiss vor dem Service?!

Bin ich ein glücklicher & einsammer Einzelfall? Ich kann aufjedenfall nicht meckern, und bei einer zukünftigen News Abstimmung zum Service Verhalten der Versender bekommt auch Canyon meine Stimme, falls sich wieder wer fragt wer die überhaupt wählt


----------



## GTTF3 (17. November 2022)

Hallo, der Service ist seit ca. 6 Monaten wirklich besser geworden, die haben aber auch massiv neue Leute eingestellt.

Kommunikation ist deutlich besser geworden.
Beobachte aber, dass eher ausgetauscht wird.


----------



## filiale (17. November 2022)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> Als ich 2/2021 mein erstes Canyon gekauft habe, hatte immer Angst vor dem Tag das etwas innerhalb der Garantie kaputt geht. Jetzt am Wochende und somit 3 Monate vor dem Ende der gesetzlichen Garantie, ist mein Befürchtung wahr geworden - die Iridiumdropper war am Samstag ohne Druck, also ist sie undicht geworden und damit begann meine Canyon-Service-Geschichte, vor der hier im Forum so viele Gruselgeschichten existieren:
> 
> Am Sonntag den Support angeschrieben, Montag morgen direkt Antwort erhalten das man mir auf Kulanz Ersatz Vorab schickt, und ich nach dem Tausch die alte zurückschicken muss, Dienstag ging die Dropper in Versand und nur durch eine Verzögerung auf dem Postweg halte ich jetzt erst am Donnerstag den Ersatz in der Hand. Warum hatte ich so einen Schiss vor dem Service?!
> 
> Bin ich ein glücklicher & einsammer Einzelfall? Ich kann aufjedenfall nicht meckern, und bei einer zukünftigen News Abstimmung zum Service Verhalten der Versender bekommt auch Canyon meine Stimme, falls sich wieder wer fragt wer die überhaupt wählt



Sei froh dass es innerhalb der Garantie passiert ist, wieso hat man da Angst ? Das ist Glück. Stell Dir vor es wäre 2 Wochen nach Ablauf passiert. Dann hätte es aufgrund "fehlender Kulanz" von Dir vermutlich eine deutlich verärgerte Info hier gegeben.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (17. November 2022)

filiale schrieb:


> Sei froh dass es innerhalb der Garantie passiert ist, wieso hat man da Angst ? Das ist Glück. Stell Dir vor es wäre 2 Wochen nach Ablauf passiert. Dann hätte es aufgrund "fehlender Kulanz" von Dir vermutlich eine deutlich verärgerte Info hier gegeben.


... nach Ablauf der 2 Jahre erwarte ich ehrlich gesagt keine besondere Kulanz, dafür habe ich beim Kauf entsprechend gespart und habe ja schon das Risiko der hier oft berichteten 4 Wochen auf Ersatzteillieferung während der Garantie in Kauf genommen.

Wenn ich jetzt nicht bei einem "Billig" Versender geordert hätte, sondern bei einem großen Namen - da hätten mich allerdings 2 Wochen nach Ablauf der Garantie verweigerte Kulanz sehr geärgert.


----------



## S_o_S (19. November 2022)

S_o_S schrieb:


> Ich habe einen Riss an einer Schweißnaht eines Spectral AL... soll ich nen eigenen Thread aufmachen und euch an meinem Abenteuer mit teilhaben lassen während es sich vor mir entfaltet?


Um da mal die Geschichte zu Ende zu erzählen: Ich hatte innerhalb kürzester Zeit zwei Risse, einen an der Federbeinaufnahme, den anderen am Lenkkopf.

Die Bestätigung, dass der Schaden übernommen werden würde ging sehr fix, den Rahmen selbst hab ich dann rund 2 Monate später zugesendet bekommen. Alles in allem ging ich als zufriedener Kunde da raus.


----------



## GTTF3 (29. November 2022)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> ... nach Ablauf der 2 Jahre erwarte ich ehrlich gesagt keine besondere Kulanz, dafür habe ich beim Kauf entsprechend gespart und habe ja schon das Risiko der hier oft berichteten 4 Wochen auf Ersatzteillieferung während der Garantie in Kauf genommen.
> 
> Wenn ich jetzt nicht bei einem "Billig" Versender geordert hätte, sondern bei einem großen Namen - da hätten mich allerdings 2 Wochen nach Ablauf der Garantie verweigerte Kulanz sehr geärgert.


Also Billig ist ja relativ, ich finde bei Canyon von .... bis.... Die Menge macht es... Und der Fachhandel, aber bei denen wartet man auch, die müssen auch beim Hersteller warten...


----------

